# تعلم حساب الكميات بواسطة برنامج land بالعربى وبالتفصيل



## محمد على خميس (8 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا جزء من دورة متكاملة فى برنامج Land desktop اتنمى انا ارفعها اليكم كاملة 
يتحدث هذا الجزء عن كيفية حساب الكميات 
واتنمى انا ينتال اعجابكم لكى اتواصل برفع بقية الدورة ان شاء الله
والله الموفق .....

خطة المحاضرات.doc​


----------



## قاسم عبد (8 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 يونيو 2008)

اخ الكريم شكرا علي هذا المجهود .......... لكن الجزء المرفوع هو مقدمة لدورة ليست لحساب الكميات ارجو شاكرا رفع الجزء الخاص بحساب الكميات


----------



## مهندس مضر (8 يونيو 2008)

شكرا" عل هذا المجهود الرائع ، و رجاءا" رجاءا" ان تبدأ المحاضرات كما هي موضحة بالخطةو التركيز على حساب الكميات سواء للطريق او تسوية لقطعة ارض وبمثال تطبيقي من ثم اكمال بقية المحاضرات ، انتظر بفارغ الصبر و بارك الله بك مقدما"


----------



## محمد على خميس (9 يونيو 2008)

متأسف على التاخير 
رابط تحميل المحاضرة الثامنة من الدورة والتى تتناول حساب الكميات
أتمنى ان تنال اعجابك ولا اطلب منكم سوى الدعاء

http://rapidshare.com/files/121169087/lecture_8_Volume.rar.html


----------



## مرادعبدالله (9 يونيو 2008)

يا اخي بارك الله فيك علي المجهود الجميل ويا ريت تنزلنا الخطه كامله من اول محاضره شاكرين


----------



## garary (9 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عدوشة (9 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا...


----------



## محمد على خميس (9 يونيو 2008)

انتظرونى جارى رفع باقى اجزاء الدورة وان شاء الله سوف اضع روابط الملفات التى تم رفعها
واتمنى من الله ان ينفع اخوانى مما تعلمت.....


----------



## هلمت (10 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله بيك ....ونحن بانتظار باقي الملفات
وياريت يكون على غير موقع RapidShare
مثل موقع 4Share


----------



## علي فؤاد (10 يونيو 2008)

ممكن تحمل المحاضرة الثامنه مرة تانيه الخاصة بحساب الكميات


----------



## محمد على خميس (10 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اقدم لكم اليوم المحاضرة السابعة والتى تتناول رسم القطاعات
وان شاء الله جارى رفع باقى المحاضرة
اتمنى ان ينفع الله سائر المسلمين بهذا العمل المتواضع منى
والله المستعان,,,,,
http://rapidshare.com/files/121543218/lecture_7.rar.html


----------



## السيد يوسف (11 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود
ولكنى لا اعرف كيفية التنزيل من على هذا الموقع
ممكن لو سمحت ترفع المحاضرات على اى موقع اخر 
وشكرا


----------



## الاصلى (12 يونيو 2008)

اللهم أرزق أخي محمد علي خميس رزقا واسعا 
وأسقه من يد رسولك الكريم شربة هنيئة لا يظمأ بعدها ابدا


----------



## WILIM (12 يونيو 2008)

شكراً على هذا المجهود العظيم
ولكن بعد تنزيل المحاضرة السابعة لم يفك الضغط عنها بسبب خطأ (في الحجم على ماأتوقع) أي الحجم ناقص
نرجو تصحيح المحاضرة السابعة وشكراً


----------



## aleemzaid (12 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو اعاده تحميله على موقع اخر غير رابيد شير ولكم تحياتى


----------



## مهندس مضر (12 يونيو 2008)

شكرا" على المجهود ، و لكن لم يتم فك الضغط بعد تحميل المحاضرة السابعة ، الرجاء اعادة تحميلها مرة ثانية ، و اكمال باقي المحاضرات ، و بارك الله بك .


----------



## عقيد (12 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاْخ العزيز/المهندس اشكرك جدا على المجهود الذي بذلته وارجوا المساعدة كون عضو جديد لم استطيع تنزل المحاضرات فاذا تكرمت توافيني بالمحاضرات عبر البريد الكتروني التالي: 
ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير

في ****** 

akid77 @ yahoo . com


----------



## محمد على خميس (12 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى الاعزاء انا فى اشد الاسف على التاخير عليكم فى رفع باقى المحاضرات ولكن ان شاء الله جارى رفعها
اما بالنسبة لمن يواجه مشكلة فى فك ضغط الملفات يحول اكثر من مرة وان شاء الله تتم واذا لم تنفع سوف اضع لكم طريقة يمكن من خلالها فك ضغط الملفات التالفة من ال winRaR
والله المستعان,,,,,


----------



## محمد على خميس (13 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى الاعزاء لقد قمت بتسجيل معلومة بسيطة عن كيفية فك ضغط الملفات التالفة من برنامج winRaR ..... وذلك لمن واجهته مشكلة عنك فك ضغط محاضرة دورة برنامج ال land
اتمنى انا تنالوا منها الفائدة
واليكم الرابط:
http://rapidshare.com/files/122213362/WinRaR_Pro.rar.html
وجارى رفع المحاضرات... واعزرونى على التاخير لانى والله يا اخوانى مشغول جدا
وكمان متاسف مش هقدر ارفع على غير ال RapidShare وذلك نظرا لظروف سرعة النت البطيئة عندى....
والله الموفق


----------



## مهندس مضر (14 يونيو 2008)

اولا- شكرا" على المحاضرة الخاصة بمشكلة فك الضغط ،و تم حل المشكلة بنجاح
ثانيا-ارجو توضيح كيفية حساب كميات الردم و الحفر للطريق ببرنامج اللاند علما" انه لدي منسوب الارض الطبيعية و المنسوب التصميمي لكل station و القطاع العرضي للطريق لانني مهندس تنفيذ و احتاج الى حساب هذه الكميات و شكرا مقدما"

ثالثا-الرجاء اكمال محاضرات اللاند و بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (14 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك واتمنى لك التوفيق ببقية المحاضرات


----------



## اللورد عثمان (14 يونيو 2008)

اخواتى الاعزاء برجاء اعطائى ملزمه كيفيه تشيغيل جهاز توتل استشن لايكا tc305 تفصليا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## باكير (16 يونيو 2008)

شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا


----------



## حسن عرفات (16 يونيو 2008)

ارجو من السيد محمد خميس اعاده طرح المحاضرات الاولى لاني لم اجد الا المحاضره رقم 7 والمحاضره رقم 8 وشكرا


----------



## محمد الفجال (16 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله بيك ....ونحن بانتظار باقي الملفات


----------



## محمد على خميس (16 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحكة الله وبركاته
أعذرونى على التأخير ولكن والله لظروف شديد
هذا رابط المحاضرة السادسة والتى تتناول أنشاء الخرائط الكنتورية على برنامج Land
واذا حدث اى مشاكل عند فك ضغط الملف نتبع الطريقة التى تم طرحها من قبل,,,,,
والله المستعان
http://rapidshare.com/files/122776510/lecture_6.rar.html


----------



## محمد على خميس (17 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وباركاته
اتمنى ان يكون الجميع باحسن حال
اليكم المحاضرة الخامسة والتى تتناول طريقة انشاء الاسطح suface بين النقاط
http://rapidshare.com/files/123015505/lecture_5.rar.html
((ربنا لا تواخذنا ان نسينا او اخطأنا...)) صدق الله العظيم
واتمنى للجميع العلم النافع,,,,


----------



## مرادعبدالله (17 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (17 يونيو 2008)

السيد محمد
السلام عليكم:
في البداية نشكر لك جهودك الطيبة 
نرجوا منك ان تنزل الملفات من المحاضر ة الاولى 
واذا كان في مجال ارفاق ملف النقاط حتىتتم المتابعة الدروس كما هي بالدروس.


----------



## محمد على خميس (17 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذا ملفات نقاط (ملفات إكسل) حتى نستطيع التطبيق مع المحاضرات
وشكرا,,,


----------



## مهندس مضر (17 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ، اعتقد هناك خطأ في رفع ملفات الاكسل للنقاط ، الرجاء اعادة تحميلها ليتم تطبيق الدروس و تكتمل الفائدة و بارك الله فيك و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة ، آمين يا رب العالمين .


----------



## توتةجوجو (18 يونيو 2008)

مشكور جدا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد على خميس (18 يونيو 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتنمى ان يكون الجميع فى احسن حال
رابط المحاضرة الرابعة التى تتناول طرق استيراد النقاط الى برنامج Land 
اتمنى العلم النافع للجميع
http://rapidshare.com/files/123054757/lecture_4.rar.html
وملفات النقاط مع المرفقات
والله الموفق....


----------



## عماد مغربي (18 يونيو 2008)

الاخ العزيز 

شكرا لك على هذا الجهد الممتاز ولكن لنا امل كبير منك ومن الاخوة الذين قاموا بتنزيل المحاضرات اذا امكن اعادة رفعها على موقع ثاني مثل 4shard او اي موقع ثاني يمكن تنزيلها بسهولة حيث لم استطع تنزيل اي ملف من المحاضرات السابقة نظرا لسوء الموقع او اذا امكن ارسالها على البريد الالكتروني الخاص emad.moghrabi على الجي ميل
abu_rama1980 على ياهوا والهوت ميل

ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## محمد الفاتح سعيد (19 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فراس76 (19 يونيو 2008)

اخي العزيز جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سولارلونر (19 يونيو 2008)

مع الشكر الجزيل لهذا المجهود الرائع لكن الملفات تفتح ولا تعمل يعطيني رساله dont found archive شنو اعمل ارجوك انا بحاجه لهذه المحاضرات


----------



## قاسم حمود (19 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو الحصول على البرنامج الذي يشمل جميع المحاضرات التي تفضلتم بها
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## قاسم حمود (19 يونيو 2008)

أخي الكريم يرجى التكرم وارسال المحاضرة على [email protected] ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدو99 (19 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها الله لك في ميزان حسناتك وذادك فى العلم


----------



## n6010 (19 يونيو 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا يا اخى على مجهودك وجزاك الله كل خيرا 

اذا امكن يا اخى ترفع هذه الملفات على اى موقع رفع اخر غير الرابد شير لانه معقد شوية


----------



## وضاح العلي (19 يونيو 2008)

كل الشكر لك يا بشمهندس على الجهد ونرجو منك المواصلة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد على خميس (19 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رابط تحميل المحاضرة الاولى....والتى تتناول فكرة عامة عن برنامج Land واهميته واستخدماته
http://rapidshare.com/files/123560269/lecture_1.rar.html

رابط تحميل المحاضرة الثانية.......... والتى تتناول شرح كيفية عمل Project جديد وضبط إعدادته
http://rapidshare.com/files/123565087/lecture_2.rar.html

وجارى رفع باقى المحاضرات....وانا مستعد لاى استفسار حول البرنامج واى برنامج مساحى أخر حتى يعم الخير على جميع المسلمين.....
والله الموفق,,


----------



## مرادعبدالله (20 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المساح10 (20 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخى على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## لؤي سوريا (20 يونيو 2008)

والله مجهود جبار من السيد محمد علي خميس
بارك الله فيك
وتعليمك البرنامج للناس رح يكون فيه ثواب كبير ان شاء الله
والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## abedodeh (20 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وجزاك الله كل الخير لو سمحت يا باشمهندس ممكن تنزيل محاضرت عمل الشيت مانجر وذلك للاهمية القصوى مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## newart (20 يونيو 2008)

إلا الربيدشير وعقده ممكن على ال4شيرد


----------



## مهندس مضر (20 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم

اذا ممكن اي احد في المنتدى يملك land desktop 2006 يرفعه لنا رجاءا" و مشكور مقدما"

او ارساله لي على العنوان البريدي
mudharsamer***********


----------



## المهندس علي جدة (21 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يا هندسة على المجهود الرائع

والى الامام


----------



## أبوالمعتز (21 يونيو 2008)

مشكوررررر ياأمير على كل هذه الدروس 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 يونيو 2008)

تــــــــــــــــــــســـــــــــــــــــــــــــلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــــــــــــوا


----------



## كمال المهدي (22 يونيو 2008)

الشكر والتقدير للمهندس محمد على خميس على هذا الجهد الخالص لوجه الله تعالى ، فجزاك الله عنا خيرا الجزاء وذادك الله من العلم والفضل . ووفقك الله لخير العمل . 
أخوكم كمال المهدي


----------



## كمال المهدي (22 يونيو 2008)

الشكر والتقدير للمهندس محمد على خميس على هذا الجهد الكبير والأكثر من رائع والخالص لوجه الله تعالى ، فجزاك الله عنا خيرا الجزاء وذادك الله من العلم والفضل . ووفقك الله لخير العلم والعمل . 
ورجاءنا أن تتابع رفع باقي المحاضرات القيمة 3-9-10-11-12-13-14 حتى تتم وتعم الفائدة على الجميع .
أخوكم كمال المهدي


----------



## المهندس علي جدة (23 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا نزلت جميع الدروس ولكني لم اجد الدرس الثالث ( لم اجد الرابط له ) 
ارجوا مساعدتي في ذالك 
ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## أبوالمعتز (23 يونيو 2008)

أخونا محمد علي خميس
جزيت خيرا على هذه الدروس القيمه
وكما أرجو رفع البقية ليحتسب لك الأجر عند الله


----------



## محمد على خميس (25 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعزرونى على التاخير والله لظروف شديدة 
جارى ان شاء الله رفع بقية المحاضرات ثم تليها ان شاء الله سلسة اخرى لشرح AutoCad ثم تليها سلسلة اخرى لشرح Surfer ثم تليها سلسة اخرى لشرح برنامج Prolink واتمنى العلم النافع للجميع......
والله المستعان,,,,,


----------



## محمد على خميس (25 يونيو 2008)

وانا مستعد لاى استفسار متعلق بالبرامج المساحيةAutoCad - Surfer - land - Prolink واى استفسار ايضا فى اى اعمال مساحية حقلية 
واتمنى من الله يجعانى زخرا للاسلام والمسلمين وان يجزنى ثواب نشر العلم....
والله اموفق,,,,,,,,


----------



## كمال المهدي (25 يونيو 2008)

الأخ المهندس محمد على خميس شكرا لإهتمامك بالرد وإهتمامك بنشر العلم ، ونرجو من شخصكم الكريم أن ترفع لنا محاضرات برنامج Surfer عقب الإنتهاء من رفع محضرات برنامج land نظرا لأن البرنامجين يتناولان موضوع واحد مع الفارق في الإمكانيات ، ولسعادتكم وافر التحية والتقدير 
كمال المهدي


----------



## عبدو99 (25 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير اخ محمد وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس مضر (25 يونيو 2008)

الاخ الكريم محمد : 
اتوسم بأخلاقك الكريمة و الطيبة للمرة الثانيةان تعلمني كيفية حساب الكميات للحفر و الردم و طبقة الاساس و الاسفلت ببرنامج اللاند طبعا"و ليس ببرنامج آخر لطريق مصمم اصلا" بواسطة نفس البرنامج اللاند ، اي انني مهندس تنفيذ و لدي جميع اللوح المطلوبة ( مقطع طولي للطريق موضحا" عليه مناسيب الارض الطبيعية و المنسوب التصميمي لمحور الطريق عند كل محطة station + المقطع العرضي للطريق cross section للطريق اي عرض الحارة و الطبان + منسوب الارض الطبيعية عند محور الطريق و نهاية الحارة و نهاية الطبان لكل جانب ( الايمن و الايسر ) و عند كل محطة ايضا" لانني احتاج الى حساب هذه الكميات كثيرا" و اذا كنت مشغول الرجاء الرجاء الرجاء ان ترسل لي الشرح و لو في المستقبل القريب الى عنواني الالكتروني mudharsamer على ال yahoo.com و سأكون شاكر لك على هذا العمل و بارك الله فيك و انتظر الاجابة بكل شوق


----------



## JMJB (25 يونيو 2008)

*لم يعمل ملف خطة المحاضرات*

مشكورين على كل حال (لسى جديد في المنتدى):73: :75:


----------



## JMJB (25 يونيو 2008)

هل لديكم فكرة عن الغاء مناسيب النقاط (z) في التوكاد


----------



## JMJB (25 يونيو 2008)

عفوا الأتوكاد


----------



## ابوهمام (25 يونيو 2008)

مشكور يا باش مهندس


----------



## فارسشريف (26 يونيو 2008)

باشمهندس محمد ارجوك باسرع وقت بقيت المحاضرات لانى محتاجها فى الشغل


----------



## المجاهد عمر (27 يونيو 2008)

شــــــــــــــــــــــكرا"


----------



## محمد على خميس (28 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رد خاص للمهندس مضر ان شاء الله جارى تسجيل محاضرة لحساب مقاطع الحفر و الردم للطريق ....ولكن اذا رفعت اللوحات والمناسيب ليتم الشرح عليها ومن خلالها سوف يكون افضل....وان لم يكن متاح سوف اضع مثال من عندى...
وشكرا,,,,,


----------



## كمال المهدي (28 يونيو 2008)

*السعودية - مكة المكرمة*

الأخ الفاضل المهندس محمد على خميس برجاء التكرم بمتابعة تحميل باقي محاضرات شرح land desktop حتى تتم الفائدة ، وجزاك الله عنا خيرا 
ولك منا خالص التقدير 
كمال المهدي


----------



## مهندس مضر (28 يونيو 2008)

*الى الاخ الكريم محمد*

-بارك الله فيك و اشكرك على الرد و انتظر الشرح ان شاء الله

-هذا الملف لثلاث لوح وتتضمن اللوحة 1 مقطع عرضي cross section لانواع مختلفة من الطرق + طبقات الطريق (subgrade +base course+asphlat) 
اما اللوحة 2 مقطع طولي profile لعدد من الطرق موضحا فيها منسوب الارض الطبيعية و المنسوب التصميمي عند كل محطة station و 

اللوحة 3 الرفع المساحي survey لعدد من الطرق موضحا فيها منسوب الارض الطبيعية في منتصف و نهاية الحارة و الطبان لمحطات مختلفة في الطريق 

-لي طلب اخير رجاءاَ و هو توضيح كيفية رسم مقطع عرضي cross section لطريق فيه جزيرة وسطى median بالاضافة الى طريق عادي علما ان ميل الحارة هو 2% و ميل الطبان 0.5 % باتجاه الحارة 


-اذا لم تنفع اللوح الرجاء و ضع مثال توضيحي من قبلكم.


رابط اللوح
http://rapidshare.com/files/1257264...___1591___1604___1608___1576___1577_.rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/14368109f60c1094/


----------



## المهندس علي جدة (29 يونيو 2008)

جنيد الدعبول عندي الطريقة اذا ما لقيتها الى الان اعطيني خبر وسوف اكتبها لك على الصفحة


----------



## meee (4 يوليو 2008)

Appreciate your work mate,, all the best

ReGaRdS


----------



## المجاهد عمر (4 يوليو 2008)

الجزء المرفوع هو مقدمة لدورة ليست لحساب الكميات ارجو شاكرا رفع الجزء الخاص بحساب الكميات


----------



## كمال المهدي (5 يوليو 2008)

*تعلم حساب كميات الحفر واردم في لاند دسك توب*

المهندس محمد علي خميس 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لقد طال بنا الانتظار لباقي المحاضرات بعد أن شوقتنا بالشرح الممتع في المحاضرات التي رفعتها لنا 
رجاء رفع باقي المحاضرات ونكون لسعادتكم شاكرين . وجزاكم الله خيرا .

أخوكم / كمال المهدي


----------



## ادهم السيوف (5 يوليو 2008)

يا اخي بارك الله فيك علي المجهود الجميل


----------



## خالد قريسو (5 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا...


----------



## مهندس مضر (5 يوليو 2008)

الى الاخ الكريم محمد : 
السلام عليكم ، الرجاء اكمال المحاضرات و عسى ان يكون المانع خيرا" و بارك الله فيك


----------



## w1000 (6 يوليو 2008)

شرحك جميل جدا ويتميز بالدقه والوضوح وفهمت منه بسرعه لكن بعض المحاضرات لا نستطيع فتحها حتي بنفس طريقه الرار التي شرحتها منها محاضره السابعه جزء2
لوممكن ترسل لي المحاضرات علي الاميل لك جزيل الشكر
wadea50*************


----------



## محمد على خميس (12 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخوانى الاعزاء
انا فى أشد الاسف على التأخير ولكن لظروف شديدة إعزرونى
ان شاء الله هكمل معاكم باقى المحاضرات وجارى رفع المحاضرة 9 وحتى 13
وانا مستعد لاى استفسار سواء على الاميل الخاص[email protected]
أو تليفونيا 0125527644
وشكرا,,,,,


----------



## محمد على خميس (12 يوليو 2008)

الجزء الاول من المحاضرة الثالثة التى تتناول النقاط وإعدادتها داخل برنامج land desktop
http://rapidshare.com/files/129106251/Part_1.rar.html


----------



## محمد على خميس (13 يوليو 2008)

الجزء الثانى من المحاضرة الثالثة
http://rapidshare.com/files/129224923/Part_2.rar.html


----------



## مرادعبدالله (13 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وربنا يجعله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## ستالين (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للزميل / ممد على خميس
لايوجد لدى قائمتىprofile , crosssectionفى نسخة 2007 مع ان الليسنس شغالة كيف الحل 
اذا كانت المشكلة فى الكراك هل لديك كراك 
هل توجد لديك نسخة لاند 2004 ، واذا كانت توجد لديك كيف يمكن الحصول عليها ( انا من مصر ) 
بالمناسبة حاولت الاتصال بك على الهاتف ولكنه غير متاح وارسلت لك ***** ولكنه غير صحيح فكيف يمكن الاتصال بك 
واخيرا شكرا لك على الشرح الجميل ونتمنى المواصلة حتى المحاضرة الاخيرة


----------



## خالد قريسو (13 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس مضر (13 يوليو 2008)

الاخ الكريم محمد علي :

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ، في البداية ادعو لك بالتوفيق و بارك الله فيك و جعل عملك الطيب هذا في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة ان شاء الله ،و اعرفك بنفسي انا اخوك المهندس مضر من العراق ،سبق و ان ارسلت لك رسالة في منتدى المهندسين العرب -هندسة المساحة و الطرق- و طلبت منك تعليمي كيفية حساب كميات الحفر و الردم و البيس كورس و الاسفلت للطريق عندما يكون الطريق مصمم اصلا بواسطة برنامج اللاند و لدينا كافة اللوح الخاصة بالتنفيذ و التي سبق ان اوضحتها لك في المنتدى و بعثت لك نموذج من هذه اللوح و الرجاء الرجاء الرجاء توضيح كيفية حساب هذه الكميات بواسطة برنامج اللاند بالتفصيل و بمثال توضيحي سواء من عندك او من اللوح المذكورة سابقا لانني فعلا محتاج لمعرفة طريقة حساب هذه الكميات و اكون شاكراَ لك مقدماَ

ملاحظة: الرجاء اجابتي سواء عن طريق ال***** الخاص بي mudharsamer على yahooا و عن طريق المنتدى و سبق و ان ارسلت لك اكثر من رسالة على بريدك الالكتروني و لكن يظهر خطأ في الارسال على هذا العنوان koleman2000 و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## عبدالفتاح الصغير (15 يوليو 2008)

وين التحميل


----------



## يسري محمد حسن (16 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته نرجو من سيادتكم مساعدتي في تحويل احداثيات من نظام utm الي نظام atmالنظام المصري ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد برقاوي (17 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## خالد قريسو (17 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا ليك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## فراس الغلامي (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.حمزه ابولاوي (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## body55 (19 يوليو 2008)

شكراً على هذا المجهود,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## مرادعبدالله (19 يوليو 2008)

محمد على خميس قال:


> الجزء الثانى من المحاضرة الثالثة
> http://rapidshare.com/files/129224923/Part_2.rar.html[/quot
> 
> بارك الله فيك علي مجهودك وجعله الله بميزان حسناتك ونظرا لحرصي علي الا يضيع مني اي جزء من الشروحات الثمينه فبرجاء مراجعة هذا الدرس لانه نصه طاير مدته حوال 16 دقيقه


----------



## خالد قريسو (20 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخى على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## مهندس مضر (21 يوليو 2008)

- بارك الله فيك اخ محمد و اضم صوتي الى الاخ مراد عبد الله ، لأن الجزء الثاني من المحاضرة الثالثة عبارة عن 16 دقيقة فقط و اعتقد بأنه غير مكتمل ، الرجاء تكملة هذا الجزء بعد ال16 دقيقة بتحميل جديد لتكتمل الفائدة . 
- الرجاء اكمال المحاضرات المتبقية 9-14 .
- ارجو الرد على استفساراتي السابقة الموجودة في المنتدى و مشكور مليون مرة .


----------



## abobikir (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الشرح الممتار نرجو منك إكمال باقي الدروس


----------



## محمد سند البنداري (23 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الزوبير (30 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك والشرح أخى اكثر من رائع ونرجوا منك التواصل 
ونرجوامنك أعطاء مثال عن كيفية رسم برفيل صرف صحى على هذا البرنامج ولك منا جزيل الشكر 
مع تحيات 
اخوك الزوبير


----------



## محمود غازي (31 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (31 يوليو 2008)

أرجو منك إعادة تحميل المحاضرة الثامنة الخاصة بحساب الكميات ولك الأجر والثواب من الله عز وجل...أخوك سامر


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (31 يوليو 2008)

أخي العزيز محمد علي خميس أشكرك جزيل الشكر على مجهودك الكبير، وأتمنى لك التوفيق الدائم من الله عز وجل، وأتمنى منك أن تحي الرابط المختص بالرار لفك الملفات التالفة لانه لا يعمل بسبب أنتهاء مدته. ولك مني أطيب التمنيات.


----------



## عصام بكر (31 يوليو 2008)

انا باحاول افتح كيف تتعلم حساب الكميات وموش عارف


----------



## زاهر بدرى (31 يوليو 2008)

thanx brother for your fruitfull information


----------



## كمال المهدي (3 أغسطس 2008)

*تعلم حساب كميات الحفر واردم في لاند دسك توب*

أخي العزيز محمد علي خميس أشكرك جزيل الشكر على مجهودك الكبير ، وقد طال انتظارنا لباقي المحاضرا من 9-14 ، عسى المانع خيرا ، رجاءنا مواصلة الخير وهو العلم الذي قدمته لنا .
أخوكم / كمال المهدي


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (3 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير واثابك علي عملك هذا خير الجزاء وارجو من الله جل وعلا ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك برجاء سرعة الانتهاء من عمل الشرح ووضعة لانني في حاجة ماسة الية


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (3 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## الأسيف محمد (3 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي على ما تفضللات به وللعلم فقد احسنت شكرا.


----------



## خالد ابو مصطفى (4 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو من الحضور تقديم شرح برنامج مساحى لحساب كميات وعمل خرائط كنتورية


----------



## حسااام (4 أغسطس 2008)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد على خميس (5 أغسطس 2008)

اخوانى الاعزاء انا فلى اشد الخجل على الاطالة عليكم ولكنى والله فى ظروف شديدة
ان شاء الله تعالى جارى رفع محاضرة مهمة جدا عن الاسس العلمية والنظرية لتصميم الطرق وتطبيقتها على برنامج الاند
كما جارى رفع برنامج الاند 2004 لمن يحتاجه


----------



## لؤي سوريا (5 أغسطس 2008)

نحن بانتظارك سيد محمد علي خميس
والظروف الشديدة يلي عندك ان شاء الله بتمر بسلام


----------



## المساح السوداني (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم أعزائي المهندسين وأخص منكم المساحين , في الحقيقة أنا عضو في منتداكم العامر من زمن لكن الظروف المحيطة لا تسمح بالتواجد مدة طويلة على النت.كنت طلبت قبل مدة نسخة جديدة من أوتولاند لكن لم أستطع أن أحملها على الجهاز و ظهرت بعض المشاكل.المطلوب رجاءاً:نسخة من البرنامج مع شرح كيفية حل الإشكالات التي تعترض التحميل... مع وافر شكري..


----------



## المساح السوداني (5 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ خالد أبو مصطفى الرجا الرجوع لكتاب براكتس سيرفينق من لونق مان ففيه كل ما تحتاج إليه و يا ريت كان عندي إمكانية لأحمله على النت لتعم الفائدة لكن الكتاب قديم جدا و حتى غير موجود في النت على حد علمي لكن قد تجده بالمكتبات القديمة


----------



## abobikir (6 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ المساح السوداني*

طلبك موجود في المنتدي وهو نسخة كامل من برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 ومع كامل ملحقاته Autodesk survey 2006 ---- Autodesk Civil Design 2006 يجب تنصيب البرامج الثلاثة معا بدءا ببرنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 حمل من هذا الرابط ( أخوك أبوبكر مهندس مساحة مقيم بالسعودية )

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95965.html


----------



## كمال المهدي (7 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ الفاضل مهندس محمد على خميس بالنسبة لتأخرك في رفع باقي المحاضرات فلك العذر نظرا لما تمر به من ظروف ونتمنى أن تمر على خير .
أما بالنسبة لرفعك برنامج الاند 2004 فإنه نظرا لضيق وقتك وتوفر هذه النسخة لدى الكثير من الناس ، ونظرا لحاجتنا الماسة الآن لباقي شرح البرنامج نرجوا من فضلك أن ترفع المحاضرات من 
9-14 بالإضافة إلى محاضرة الأسس العلمية والنظرية لتصميم الطرق وتطبيقاتها في اللاند حتى تكتمل الفائدة .
ولك منا خاص الشكر والتقدير على ما تقدمه لإخوانك في المنتدى .
أخوكم كمال المهدي


----------



## الزوبير (15 أغسطس 2008)

يااستاذى الفاضل لدى أستفسار حساب الكميات 
هل تتسب مشكلة عند وضع سطح الحفر فوق سطح الارض الطبيعيية بالنسبة لرسم فقط أما ترتيب الاسطح كما هو متفق عليه ولكم منا جزيل الشكر وربى يفتح عليك اخوك الزوبير


----------



## محمد على خميس (22 أغسطس 2008)

اخى العزيز فى برنامج الاند لابد من وضع طبقة ال ground اولا ثم طبقة ال finish


----------



## كمال المهدي (22 أغسطس 2008)

*باقي المحاضرات*

الأخ الفاضل مهندس محمد علي خميس 
عندما عرضت في هذى الملتقى ان ترفع عددج 14 محاضرة في شرح برنامج الاند كان ذلك طوع إرادتك فجزاك الله عنا خيرا .
ولكن لي ملاحظة : هي أن سيادتك بعد ان رفعت 8 محاضرات إنقطعت عن رفع باقي المحاضرات مع العلم أنها في غاية الأهمية ، مع العلم أنك وعدك إخوانك في الملتقى أكثر من مرة برفع باقي المحاضرات ، ولم توفي بوعدك ، فإن كان عز عليك أن ترفع المحاضرات الباقية فإننا نلتمس لك العذر وجزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت لنا ، ولكن نرجوا منك التنويه عن ذلك لأنه طال انتظارنا لما وعدت به . والوعد دين . وشكرا


----------



## خابور (22 أغسطس 2008)

استاذنا محمد علي نحن بانتظار بقية المحاضرات وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد فؤاد الافندى (25 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك 
يوم لا ينفع مالا ولا بنون


----------



## kawahalabja (25 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااجزيلا


----------



## أحمد فؤاد الافندى (25 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## ابو الزوز غزو (26 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
يرجى اعلامي كيفية الرجوع ومشاهدة المحاضرات السابقة واكون شاكر تعاونكم معي 
ابو الزوز


----------



## مهندس على الدرب (27 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله فيك و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء عن شباب الأمة 
نصيحة هامة : احرصوا على تعليم سباب الأمة ،فبهم تقوم و تنهض الأمم 
بارك الله فبككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككم


----------



## سامح حمدى الشريف (27 أغسطس 2008)

جهد مشكور والله بس انا لما بدخل على الرابط للرابد شير بيقول Error وما بيعمل دون لود
اية الحل


----------



## newart (27 أغسطس 2008)

ياجماعة ليش مصرين على الرفع بال RapidShare أبوالعقد هناك روابط أخرى مثل موقع 4Shared السهل والبسيط


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (28 أغسطس 2008)

Thanks veyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy muchhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## الزوبير (29 أغسطس 2008)

أخى العزير هل يمكنك اعطائنا كيفية حساب الكميات بطريقة القطاعات
وربى ايبركلك فى علمك والسلام اخوك الزوبير


----------



## عبدالحفيظ احمد (29 أغسطس 2008)

سلمت يمينك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد على خميس (30 أغسطس 2008)

اخوانى الكرام انا اعرف جيدا انى مقصر ولم اوفى ما وعد به ولكنى يا اخوانى امر بأشد الظروف و دخولى على النت بيكون فى اوقات سريعة جدا ومفيش الوقت عندى انى ارفع باقى المحاضرات فى الوقت الحالى
من يريد تلك المحاضرات وبرنامج الاند 2004 كامل 
انا موجود فى الاسكندرية ممكن انا يتصل بى 0125527644
وذلك حتى اكون قد وفيت ببعض ما وعدت به
واطلب من الدعاء لى والله المستعان


----------



## مصعب الأحمدي (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدو99 (31 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير يا اخ محمد وزادك من علمه ومشكورعلى المعلومات التى زودتنا بها والتى لا تقدر بثمن وعلى وقتك الغالى


----------



## المهندس غاليفير (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل الخير.


----------



## اسراء خليل (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ياخي بارك الله فيك على المجهود العظيم وتقبل الله صيامك وصالح الاعمال


----------



## اسراء خليل (4 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز رابط المحاضرة السابعة لايعمل الرجاء تزويدي برابط اخر ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (8 سبتمبر 2008)

ياخى الرابط لايعمل ومحملتش اى درس حتى الان وتظهر الرسالة erro ارجو الافادة


----------



## احمد عبد الحى (8 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يكرمك يا محمد و لو عزت اى حاجة اسئل و بأذن الله تجد الاجابة
اتمنى من الجميع المشاركة فى منتدى رابطة خريجى شعبة المساحة و الخرائط 
www.mesa7a.com/forum


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (8 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## وليد الصيني (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً يا مهندس محمد على الشرح 
وأرجو منك يامهندس شرح برنامج surfer في جزئية حساب كميات الحفر و الردم في أمثلة متعددة وإمكانيات البرنامج 

وشكرا لك


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (18 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يقولون فهم السوال نصف الجواب............. اعتقد انا ايضا لقد ذهب نصف الرمضان على الاقل نعرف ما هي المفجاءةومن بعدها نستلم الهد


----------



## ahmed alrashidy (18 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## المساح مسلم (19 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير بشمهندس محمدعلى خميس على هذا المجهود الجميل 
والان قدرت احصل على المحاضرة السابعة والثامنة برجاء مساعدتى لكى احصل 
على باقى المحاضرات ( فديو ) ولك الشكر و الاحترام وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (20 سبتمبر 2008)

مجهود راااااااااائع جزاك الله عنة خيرا ...
لانملك سوى الدعاء لك على مجهودك الكبير ياباشمهندس محمد..
ونتمنى ان يمتعك الله انت وامثالك بالصحة والعافية..انة سميع مجيب الدعاء
بارك الله لك


----------



## احمد حاج حسن (20 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا الك على مجهودك وبالتوفيق


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (20 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ المهندس محمد خميس ادامه اللة

اشكرك على المحاضرة التي تخص حساب الكيات وجزاك الله الخير كله ولكن يا صديقي اين باقي المحاضرات حسث انني وجدت المضره رقم (8)


----------



## طوكر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس محمد علي خميس وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## المساح مسلم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى الكريم شكرا لك على هذه المحضارات القيمة 
وانى حصلت على جميع المحاضرات ماعدا المحاضرة الثالثة 
وشكرااااا لك


----------



## المهندس_95_2007 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جاري رفع الملفات ...


----------



## صلاح عجم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## sike10 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## ابو الزوز غزو (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
نشكرك على هذه المحاضرات ونتمنى ان يدوم عزه عليك 
ارسلتم لنا خطة المحاضرات نرجوا اعلامنا كيفية الحصول على المحاضرات هذه يا اخ محمد علي خميس 
ابو الزوز غزو


----------



## محمدوليد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (22 سبتمبر 2008)

هخي المهندس احمد خميس
شكرا جزيلا على جهودك الخيره في نشر العلم والمعرفة 
ارجو تزويدي بالجزء الاول من المحاضرة الثالثة في حساب الكيات بواسطة ال land
ش ش ش شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس البار (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور يااخي على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## سولارلونر (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل للاخ محمد علي خميس لكن المحاظرات بعد ان انزلتها لاتعمل حاولت فتح الضغط برنامج winrar لكن لافائده تضهر لي رساله no archive found حاولت اكثر من مره ضهرت نفس ا لرساله مع العلم هناك اكثر من برنامج مضغوط انزله لكنه يعمل ولا يوجد اي مشكله فما بال هذه الدروس ؟
ارجو الاجابه باسرع وقت ان امكن؟


----------



## سارة هندسة (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي حاولت التحميل لكن الروابط لم تعمل عندي


----------



## حسن احمد (25 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك واين باقى المحاضرات


----------



## ايمن حسين (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار المزيد*


----------



## المهندس_95_2007 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

ياريت المساعدة بعض الاجزاء عند فك الضغط يقول ان هناك خطأ


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (27 سبتمبر 2008)

عزيزي الاستاذ المهندس محمد علي خميس الفاضل
تحية وشكر كبير
نحن نقدر ان لديك اشغال كبيرة وكثيرة، ولكن نحن متشوقون جدا لباقي المحاضرات التي تخص تعلم حساب الكميات 
عن طريق land بحيث اننا تلقينا المحاضرة الثامنة وبحاجة الى باقي المحاضرات من المحاضرة التاسعة ولغاية الثالثة عشر وامشاء اللة ان تكون هذه الاعمال في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء اللة
وفقكم اللة ونحن في الانتظار. وشكرا مة اخرى


----------



## المسااح (28 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه نبي منك اعادة رفعها على موقع تحميل غير الريبد تشير


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (28 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ ستالين
تحية وبعد
انني بحاجة ماسة الى هاتين القائمتين profile , crosssection فاذا تمكنت من الحصول عليهما
اخبرني كيف يمكن تنصيبهما
وشكرا جزيلا
مازن عبد الهادي


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ جنيد الدعبول
كل عام وانتم بخير
بالنسبة لسؤالك كيفية الغاء المناسيب في ال Land كالتالي:
Points --> Point Setting --> Text--> Elevatin 
الغي الصح الموجود مقابل Elevation 

مازن عبد الهلدي


----------



## هانى عامر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*هدية العيد للاصدقاء*

عندى لكم هديه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103892.html
برنامج لفتح ملفات اللاند التالفه:63:


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*Flash Player*

الاخ عصام بكر

قم اولا بتنزيل هذا الملف flash player 8 وايضا يجب ان تنزل برنامج Winrar 
ثم اعمل extrat للمحاضرة التي تريد ان تشاهدها

اخوكم مازن عبد الهادي


----------



## مهندسة مي (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك ولكن الرابط للاسف لا يعمل


----------



## حسن سيدون (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور جدا جدا
وفقك الله


----------



## المساح محمود حسين (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اخواني بعد التحية عند الضغط على الرابط تفتح لي صفحة لكني لااجد فيها تحميل اوحفظ او شي يتعلق بالموضوع ارجو مساعدتي
ولكم جزيل الشكر
اخوكم محمود حسين


----------



## msalah2000 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم عمالقه المساحه - لو تسمحوا اريد برنامج ال commes لحساب المساحات - و جزاكم الله خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## سولارلونر (5 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا ع هذا المجهود 
المحاضره الثامنه لا تعمل عملت بنصيحتك التي شرحتها في ملف winrarشرح استخدام
لكن عمل الجزء الاول من المحاظره اما الجزء الثاني فلا يعمل 
ارجو ان تخبروني بحل لهذا المشكله او تقومو برفع الملف ع موقع غير الرايبد شير


----------



## سولارلونر (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ محمود محسن 
سالت عن التحميل من الرايبد شير يوجد لديك ايقونتان الاولى use free وهذا الذي تحمل منه اما الاخرى فيجب ان يكون عندك اشتراك طبعا اذا كان عندك اشتراك افضل اسرع واكثر تحميل 
هنا بعد ان تنقرها 
تاتي صفحه اخرى بها عداد تنتضر حتى يكمل 
عندها تضهر لك ايقونه بها download وتقوم بتحميل الملف
امنياتي بالموفقيه


----------



## سولارلونر (5 نوفمبر 2008)

اسفه كنت اقصد المساح محمود حسين
لكن التحديث الرهيب للملتقى يجب ان يكون لديك 100 مشاركه حتى تقوم بنسخ او اقتباس 
ولله دمرتونا يا اخوان هل يعجبكم هذا الوضع ؟
ارجوكم الرد ؟
ما الداعي لهذه الشروط ؟


----------



## اعزاز المسلمية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*جاري التحميل*

جاري التحميل .. . شكرا لك


----------



## اعزاز المسلمية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكور*

مشكور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## حسن احمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

اين باقى المحاضرات وشكرا


----------



## سولارلونر (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو المساعده 
رجوكم الى من استطاع تحميل المحاضرات ارسالها لي ع الاميل
sophii2000
على ****** واكون شاكره 
لان عمليه تحميله صعبه جدا ومطوله 
ولي اكثر من شهر احاول ان احملها لا استطيع بسبب ضعف خط النت عندي وانطفاء الكهرباء المستمر ارجو منكم المساعده ؟


----------



## سولارلونر (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا حملت الالواح*



مهندس مضر قال:


> -بارك الله فيك و اشكرك على الرد و انتظر الشرح ان شاء الله
> 
> -هذا الملف لثلاث لوح وتتضمن اللوحة 1 مقطع عرضي cross section لانواع مختلفة من الطرق + طبقات الطريق (subgrade +base course+asphlat)
> اما اللوحة 2 مقطع طولي profile لعدد من الطرق موضحا فيها منسوب الارض الطبيعية و المنسوب التصميمي عند كل محطة station و
> ...


 شكرا جزيلا حملت الالواح وهي 3 مقاطع عرضيه لطريق a , b ,c
وساعود بعد دراستها والتاكد من الدقه


----------



## فايزمحمد (14 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك على هذا المجهود


----------



## hany aziz (14 نوفمبر 2008)

يا اخ خميس اين المحاضرات من الاولى حتى السابعة وايضا المحاضرات بعد المحاضرة الثامنة محتاجة ضرورى


----------



## surveyor_kuwait (15 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي المجهود الكبيرررر بس الروابط مش شغاله ياريت ترفع الملفات علي روابط اخري او تقوم بتعديلها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## nader_attia (19 نوفمبر 2008)

100000000000


----------



## nader_attia (19 نوفمبر 2008)

عتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت

```

```


----------



## nader_attia (19 نوفمبر 2008)

Kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## محمود العبد (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله لك وارجو استكمال الموضوع واعادة الجزء السابق


----------



## nader_attia (19 نوفمبر 2008)

Thankuuuuuu


----------



## alahousat (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا كتييييييييييير 
بس كمل جميلك وتابع الدروس يا بشمهندس


----------



## الوسام 2006 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

سلمت أناملك أخي الكريم


----------



## ملك الحواسيب (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخي محمد علي خميس بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل الخير 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله والله انك معلم 100% بل واكثر وتملك أسلوبا لبقا مهذبا ( والله انك تدخل القلب دون استئذان)
 لكن لماذا لا تكمل معروفك وترفع باقي المحاضرات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
 فوالله نحن بأمس الحاجة اليها
ان انتهى حسابك على الرابيد شير فراسلني على الخاص وانا اعطيك حسابي لمدة سنة كاملة
- شهرين = 10 اشهر 
أرجو ان تكمل ما بدأت به فثق تماما انه كل من امتلك تلك المحاضرات قد دعى لك دعوات كثيرة في ظهر الغيب 
قد تحتاجها يوم الحساب
أخوك ملك الحواسيب من سورية


----------



## همام يحيى (24 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان 
باعتباري جديد في هذا المجال أرجو من حضرتكم تزويدي بكيفية الحصول على هذه المعلومات وشكرا لكم مسبقا


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على المجهود الطيب وزادك الله علما.


----------



## الهندسي 80 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*نداء إلى كل من أستطاع تحميل الدروس*

أرجوكم رجاء خاص أن تبعثوا لي الدروس على إيميلي y a h o [email protected] andalep2003 وساكون لكم من الشاكرين . والسلام عليكم :80:


----------



## عاشق السهر (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لكن الملف لم يفتح بعد التحميل


----------



## eng: issa (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng: issa (24 نوفمبر 2008)

انا بحاجه االى مساعده من المهندس محمد على خميس 
انا طالب مساحه واريد ان اصحح الترفيرس عن طريق برنامج الاوتولاند ديسك اذا ممكن انت تساعدني وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عادل محفوظ (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## حمودة باشا (25 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا الجهد لكن لو تكون المحاضرات بالتسلسل


----------



## Issa Sammar (26 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي محمد على هذه الفكره الجميله ونرجو ان تستكمل ما بدأت لتفيد به العديد من اخوتك الذين هم بحاجه لهذه الفكره الجميله وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## امير عوض (27 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم اذا ممكن ترفع جميع المحاضرات وبارك الله فيك


----------



## امير عوض (27 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم اذا ممكن ترفع جميع المحاضرات وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد شاكر محمود (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لهذا الجهد
ادو الله ان يوفق
م- احمد الربيعي


----------



## eng: issa (28 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## امير عوض (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عادل محفوظ (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
يا عزيزى


----------



## عادل محفوظ (1 ديسمبر 2008)

:12:اخى العزيز اكثر الله من امثالك ونفع بك وبعلمك المسلمين
لى عندك طلبين وذلك رجاءاً لا أمراً وستجدنى ان شاء الله من الشاكرين
الاول ملف اكسيل للتمرين عليه 
الثانى ياريت تعلمنى اذاى اعمل اكتيفيشن activtion لبرنامج لاند ديسك 2008
ملحوظه:
اكمل السير والى الأمام دائما :12:
وابشر بدعوة بظهر الغيب فى اطهر بقاع الأرض بيت الله الحرام


----------



## حلمي63 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع وفي انتظارك


----------



## الهندسي 80 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي الفاضل المهندس/محمد علي خميس 
جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود -كما فهمت من رسائل الاخوة- لاني لم استطع تنزيل الملفات من هذا السيرفر فليس لدينا وكيل في ليبيا والكثيرمن الدول العربية ،فارجوا منك أخي لو تكرمت أن تحملها على سيرفر أخر لكي تعم الفائدة ويستفيد منها أكبر عدد ممكن ،والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## fahd0oo0 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم ولاكن المحاضره السابعه بها خطا ياريت لو سمحت تحاول تصحيحه بعد ازنك او رفع المحاضره مره ثانيه


----------



## hng2000 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيراً م محمد 
و ادعو الله لك بالتيسير و التوفيق


----------



## عادل محفوظ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

انت فين يا م محمد علي :11:لو سمحت المساعده فى تفعيل برنامج اوتولاند ديسك 2008
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مم غلاب (6 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندس/ مصطفى غلاب لايوجد رابط يعتمد علية الرجاء من لدية الروابط الفعالة ان يضعها - او الرجاء ارسال لى الشرح على الاميل الخاص بى ولة جزيل الشكر ............ mustafa_ghallab2000***********


----------



## hng2000 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أخواني الكرام كل عام و انتم بخير
و العام القادم نكون جميعاً على جبل الرحمة ( عرفة )
و أحببت أن ابلغكم أني في سبيلي للحصول على المحاضرات الباقية من م. محمد خميس حيث اتصلت به في الاسكندرية - بلدي - و بعد العيد ان شاء الله سأخذ منه نسخة من المحاضرات و أحاول أن ارفعها من عندي
و أرجو منكم الدعاء لي بسرعة الحصول عليها و رفعا لتعم الفائدة للجميع.


----------



## مكتب السدف (20 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووور


----------



## مهندس عبدالعال (20 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا عوز اتعلم العمل على التوتالستيشن وبشكل مبسط وسريع واكون شاكر لكم


----------



## garary (21 ديسمبر 2008)

hng2000 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخواني الكرام كل عام و انتم بخير
> و العام القادم نكون جميعاً على جبل الرحمة ( عرفة )
> و أحببت أن ابلغكم أني في سبيلي للحصول على المحاضرات الباقية من م. محمد خميس حيث اتصلت به في الاسكندرية - بلدي - و بعد العيد ان شاء الله سأخذ منه نسخة من المحاضرات و أحاول أن ارفعها من عندي
> و أرجو منكم الدعاء لي بسرعة الحصول عليها و رفعا لتعم الفائدة للجميع.



بالانتظار....................


----------



## خالد ابو مصطفى (22 ديسمبر 2008)

kmk شكراً من وين
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=tvQIHhQoM


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 ديسمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافيه تسلم وما قصرت


----------



## سامر الشبح (23 ديسمبر 2008)

اتمنى من الزملاء ارسال المحاضرات وشكرا samer0027*************


----------



## kesbah (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا...

شكرا جزيلا...​*​


----------



## kesbah (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكوووووور
مشكوووووور*​*

*


----------



## ودالحله (27 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا محمدعلى على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## محمد على خميس (11 يناير 2009)

اخوانى الكرام ...انى فى اشد الاسف لا يوجد لدى ادنى جزء من الوقت لرفع لكم باقى المحاضرات ...من يريد باقية المحاضرات يمكنه الاتصال بى وانا والله سأكون على اعلى قدر من الترحيب به.... حتى اوفى جزء من الوعد الذى وعدتكم بيه بارسال المحاضرات حتى يعم النفع على اخوانى والله الموفق .
انا موجود فى الاسكندرية فى منطقة ميامى ش45 
0125527644 ....


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (14 يناير 2009)

والله مشكور اخ محمد وجزاك الله خير ربنا يعينك بس لو اشاء الله واعطى لك فرصه لا تبخل علينا بباقى المحاضرات وربنا معاك اللهم امين ....


----------



## sulaimanov (14 يناير 2009)

من اجمل برامج الرسم الهندسي المساحي هو برنامج لاند ديسك توب و مشكوووووووووووور 
و لو عندك المزيد ابعتلي علي ال***** دة sulaimanov***********


----------



## رياض الخرابشة (16 يناير 2009)

انا من المتابعين لهذا الموضوع ارجو العمل من ادارة هذا الملتقى الرائع على تزويدنا بهذة المحاضرات كاملة


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (16 يناير 2009)

ياريت وخصوصا باقى المحاضرات يعنى ما تبقى منها ان شاء الله .


----------



## osama620295 (24 يناير 2009)

يا باشمهندس محمد نرجوا ان تكمل الطريق الذي بدأتة وندعوا الله ان يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اجهر (25 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## husnish (29 يناير 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## kamel2103 (29 يناير 2009)

بارك الله بيك ....ونحن بانتظار باقي الملفات
وياريت يكون على غير موقع RapidShare
مثل موقع 4Share


----------



## mohamed el safty (31 يناير 2009)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم على المشاركات الفعاله


----------



## مظهر زيدان (31 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ولكم وعليكم


----------



## مظهر زيدان (31 يناير 2009)

بس يا ريت تعيد تنزيل المحاضرات السابقة كلها


----------



## libyan76 (17 فبراير 2009)

assalamu alaicom
 I wanna learn land Desktop .. Heeelp
 Thanks


----------



## لؤي سوريا (18 فبراير 2009)

ما زال لدينا أمل من السيد محمد علي خميس أن يقوم برفع باقي المقاطع
يمكن يحن علينا شوي ؟؟
على أي حال مشكور ع الملفات الماضية


----------



## body55 (18 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ولكم وعليكم:73::73::19::19::19:


----------



## عرفه السيد (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للك على مجهودك العظيم


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (22 فبراير 2009)

أستاذنا العزيز مشكور على جهودك الجيدة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك 
ولكن انت تعرف ماهي عيوب موقع الرابدشير حيث لا يستطيع البعض التحميل منة فأرجوا منك ان تواصل جهدك وتكسب الثواب لما اردت ان تفيد بة غير وتحمل المحاضرات على موقع اخر وكل جزيل الشكر مني ومن كل من مر على موضوعك


----------



## رائد حسن ابو زميرو (23 فبراير 2009)

كيف استطيع ان احصل على المحاضرات من 1-7 وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dalia2008 (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جدا على المحاضرات ونرجو تكملة الباقى بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل الخير


----------



## road 10 (26 فبراير 2009)

الاخ الفاضل 
هذا الشرح الذى وضعتعه تحت اسمك هو ليس لك ولكن للمرحوم المهندس /اشرف منتصر المعلم للكثير من مهندسى المساحه والمهندسين وهذه تعتبر زكاة جارية وستظل باسمه وليس من الائق ان يدعى الانسان ما ليس له واسأل جميع من استفادوا من هذا الشرح قراءة الفاتحه لروحه وان يتغمده فسيح جناته


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (26 فبراير 2009)

اوووووووووف 
 ايه الكلام الكبير ده بس عموما اهم شىء الاستفاده بس ويا عمى الفاتحه للدكتور ولجميع موتى المسلمين ومشكور للمهندس محمد خميس برضو علشان افدنا وحتى لو كان منقول يا اخى مشكور والله بارك الله فيكم وجزا الله خيرا .


----------



## مغرم مساحة (26 فبراير 2009)

اللهم اجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسنات اخي محمد واجزه عنا خيرا


----------



## ebdaa4eim (2 مارس 2009)

اللهم أجل أجر هذا العمل في ميزان كل من شارك به و المغفرة و الرحمة لأمة محمد أجمعين آمين


----------



## محمد على خميس (6 مارس 2009)

اخى الكريم Road 10 انا لا اخذ مجهود احد وانسبه لنفسى المحاضرات التى قمت برفعها هى من جهودى الذاتية وقمت بتسجيلها حتى يستفاد منها غيرى اما بالنسبة للمهندس /اشرف منتصر فانى لم اسمع عنه اصلا وعلى كل حال الله يرحمه ويرزقه فسيح جناته


----------



## يحيىدياب (6 مارس 2009)

اللهم زده علما وبارك الله فية 
مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## garary (6 مارس 2009)

المهندس محمد علي خميس
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد طال بنا الانتظار لباقي المحاضرات بعد أن شوقتنا بالشرح الممتع في المحاضرات التي رفعتها لنا
رجاء رفع باقي المحاضرات ونكون لسعادتكم شاكرين . وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## garary (6 مارس 2009)

محمد على خميس قال:


> اخوانى الكرام ...انى فى اشد الاسف لا يوجد لدى ادنى جزء من الوقت لرفع لكم باقى المحاضرات ...من يريد باقية المحاضرات يمكنه الاتصال بى وانا والله سأكون على اعلى قدر من الترحيب به.... حتى اوفى جزء من الوعد الذى وعدتكم بيه بارسال المحاضرات حتى يعم النفع على اخوانى والله الموفق .
> انا موجود فى الاسكندرية فى منطقة ميامى ش45
> 0125527644 ....



ارسلت لك طلب بارسال المحاضرات على الاميل من فترة فهل بالامكان ان تزودنا بها جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## ahmed_shawky (8 مارس 2009)

*يا اخي بارك الله فيك علي المجهود الجميل *​


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (10 مارس 2009)

أخي العزيز المهندس احمد خميس
جميع المحاضرات ممتازة جدا واشكركم عليها وانشاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم ولكن لي سؤال على المحاضرة الثامنة والمختصة في حساب الكميات وهو ؟
-- كيف رسمت السطحين فوق بعض
-- ارجو تزويدنا بجدول عن معلومات السطح الاول ( Ground ) و ( Finish )
-- كيف قمت برسم Regtangle فوق السطحين التي حسبت منهما الكميات
-- ويا ريت تشرح لنا كيف رسمت السطحين فوق بعض

وتمنياتى لكم بالنجاح والتوفيق والصحة والسعادة الابدية

مازن عبد الهادي


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (10 مارس 2009)

عفوا ورد في كتابي انني كتبت المهندس احمد خميس وانني اعتذر واصحح الاسم كالتالي المهنس محمد علي خميس

مازن عبد الهادي


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (11 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ارجوا لك التقدم و التوفيق
واطلب منك مساعدة في كيفية الطباعة
في لاند 2004 و اكون شاكر جدا 
الي الامام اخي العزيز / محمد علي خميس
مشكور علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## عصام محمد الكيلاني (12 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم الله يكرمك في كل ماتملك من امر الدنيا والاخره


----------



## رافع الشريف (13 مارس 2009)

يبدو انه موضوع شيق من فضلك ابعث لى جميع المحاضرات


----------



## ميدو الحبوب (14 مارس 2009)

ياباشمهندس كل المحاضرااااااااااااااااات كل مأفك ضغطها الاقى ان جزء منا عطلان ومش شغال ارجو رفعها 
وارجو استكمال بقيه المحاضرات بلييييييييييييييييييز
ومشكور يأخى


----------



## محمد على خميس (16 مارس 2009)

أخى الكريم مازن عبد الهادى انى قمت بوضع ملفات نقاط ال Finish - Ground وهى كما تم رفعها بجهاز التوتل ستيشن اما بالنسبة للمستطيل الذى تم رسمه فهو ليمثل حدود المنطقة المراد حساب الكميات بداخلها وهو يكون معلوم من المصمم


----------



## محمد على خميس (16 مارس 2009)

اخوانى الاعزاء انى قد بلغت مقدما انى لم امتلك الوقت لكى ارفع لكم باقى المحاضرات ولكنى ان شاء الله ساتى لكم بمفاجاءة خلال هذا الاسبوع وهى ان شاء الله سوف تكون افضل من تلك المحاضرات التى تم رفعها فى هذا الموضوع بكثيير......والله الموفق


----------



## لؤي سوريا (16 مارس 2009)

نحن بانتظار مفاجئتك يا محمد
ويا ريت تكون المفاجأة هي : باقي دروس اللاند


----------



## mahmoud khalid (16 مارس 2009)

نحن في الانتظار يا باشمهندس وعلي كل حال جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

*شكرا علي هذا المجهود*


----------



## كمال السعيد (16 مارس 2009)

ربنا يكرمك يا هندسة ويجزيك عن الجهد ده كل الخير


----------



## loma520 (17 مارس 2009)

الي الاخوة اللي بيعانو من الرابيد شير المحاضرة الاولى على 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RB9S6QD5


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (17 مارس 2009)

منتظرك اخى محمد والله وان شاء الله بالتوفيق لك ولنا ولكل المسلمين


----------



## هيثم طه رشيد سعيد (17 مارس 2009)

عزيزي الموقع غير شغال ياريت تعيد الرفع على غير موقع


----------



## محمود المهاجر (18 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمدالعجيري (18 مارس 2009)

*[email protected]*

ارجو ارد علي سؤالي اريد برنامج لحساب كميات مبني مثلا مدرسهمن اولالاساسات ال اخر شئ فيها


----------



## املاك (19 مارس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا...
شكرا جزيلا...​*​


----------



## SHOUJAA (19 مارس 2009)

*soujaa*



محمد على خميس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذا جزء من دورة متكاملة فى برنامج Land desktop اتنمى انا ارفعها اليكم كاملة
> يتحدث هذا الجزء عن كيفية حساب الكميات
> واتنمى انا ينتال اعجابكم لكى اتواصل برفع بقية الدورة ان شاء الله
> والله الموفق .....


 شكرا كتير لك اخي المهندس علي بس انا لااعرف من اين احمل المحاضرات land desktop ارشدني ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## كمال السعيد (21 مارس 2009)

الاخ SHOUJAA الموضوع سهل وبسيط اضغط ع ارقام الصفحات بالترتيب والتي هي الي الان من 1 الي 18 صفحة هتلاقي روابط المحاضرات اللي تم تحميلها الي الان اضغط ع الروابط وبعدين تحمل منها :
1- هتفتح لك صفحة بها عداد ازرق تحته كلمة freeاضغط عليها
2- هتفتح لك صفحة جديدة بها عداد ثواني غالبا 50 ثانية انتظرهم لما يخلصوا وهتظهر ايقونة بها كلمة Dowinload اضغط عليها وابدا ف التحميل بشكل عادي.
3 ـ تدعي لاخوك المهندس محمد اللي تعب ف العمل ده ووعدنا انه هيكمله او يدينا مفجاءه هتفجر النت 
4ـ يلا باي ع رنات بقي


----------



## كمال السعيد (21 مارس 2009)

محمد بيه 
ايه مفيش مفجاة ولا ايه
الاسبوع خلص يارريس
واحنا محتاجين المعونه يا ريس
اصرفلنا اي تصبيره


----------



## محمد على خميس (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كما وعدت ان شاء الله انى الان فى مرحلة تجهيز العمل الجديد الذى وعدت به
وهو عبارة عن دورة لشرح احدى برامج التوتل ستيشن ماركة سوكيا بورست3030
وهو برنامج Road الخاص لتوقيع المسارات التصميمية للطرق وسوف يكون الشرح باذن الله على برنامج محاكى لجهاز سوكيا بورست من تصميمى الخاص
ارجو منكم الدعاء حتى اجد عندى الوقت لكى انهى ذلك وارفعه اليكم فى اقرب فرصة..... والله المستعان


----------



## osama620295 (22 مارس 2009)

*عتاب وسؤال*

حمد الله علي سلامتك يا باشمهندس محمد وشاكرين جدا لجهدك العظيم بس كنا نتمني استكمال باقي محاضرات اللاند لانها فعلا مهمة جدا وربنا يجازيك عليها خير الجزاء...وليا سؤال بعد اذنك انا حسبت الكميات لميزانية شبكية موقعة كل 5 متر ببرنامج اللاند ديسك طريقة المركبات وحسبت نفس الكميات عن طريق الاكسل -متوسط ارتفاع الاربع جوانب*25- بس كان الفرق بين اللاند والاكسل كبير نسبيا لية الفرق الكبير دة وايهم ادق وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## لؤي سوريا (22 مارس 2009)

كنا متأملين تكون المفاجئة بقية دروس اللاند
على أي حال شكرا 
والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## laive (22 مارس 2009)

لم يتم رفع الروابط ........... بالاصح لم تعمل معي ولا أعرف لماذا ....على كل حال مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## كمال السعيد (22 مارس 2009)

حلوة الفجأه الجبارة دي ربنا يعينك وتخلصها بس ياريت ورجائي واعتقدانه رجاء الاخوه الزملاء اننا عشمانين ومتوسمين فيك كل الخير انك تكمل لنا باقي محاضرات اللاند عشان خاطر الغلابة ياريس ........ المعونه يا ريس


----------



## جميل جادو (23 مارس 2009)

يا أخي الكريم الجواد بما جاد وقد أجدت كثيرا جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## جميل جادو (23 مارس 2009)

الاخ العزيز الاستاذ محمد علي جهودكم مشكورة جدا وكثر الله من امثالكم من الذين يؤتون زكاة علمهم 
أرجوا تكرمكم برفع الجزء الثاتي من المحاضرة السابعة لاني لم استطيع تحميله حتى بواسطة الطريقة التي وضحها جنابكم الكريم ..........نتمنى لكم من القلب كل الخير والتوفيق لهذه الفائدة التي حصلنا عليها.....


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (25 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونتمنى باقى محاضرات اللاند .نرجوووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## SHOUJAA (25 مارس 2009)

المحاضرات 1-2-3-4-5-6 رجاء بدي احملها واكون لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## SHOUJAA (25 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا محمد علي خميس علي المحضارة رقم 7 بس مشترك معكم الان وبدي طلب تحميل مافاتني من قبل محاضرة 1 2 3 4 5 6 اذا امكن


----------



## SHOUJAA (25 مارس 2009)

الاخ الكريم محمد على خميس محاضرة رقم 7 لم تفتح في مشكلة رجاء تدارك الموضوع بفارق الصبر الانتظار ارجوك


----------



## محمد على خميس (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ان شاء الله انا فى طريقى فى رفع محاضرات الاند كاملة من المحاضرة الاولى وحتى الرابعة عشر مرة اخرى على موقع share4


----------



## لؤي سوريا (25 مارس 2009)

هي الأخبار يلي بتفرح يا بشمهندس محمد علي 
نحن بانتظار ترفع المحاضرات
والله يسهل


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (28 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود ... وفي انتظار بقية محاضرات اللاند


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (28 مارس 2009)

الاخ المهندس محمد علي خميس ادامه الله
ارجو من حضرتكم التوضيح كيف نرسم السطحين مع بعضهما وليس كل سطح منفرد لانك مشكور قد فهمناه منك جيدا ويا حبذا لو ترفق لنا مثال لمعطيان السطحين معا على ورقة الاكسل وشكرا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (28 مارس 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ياباشمهندس هوة دة الكلام ربنا يجزيك خير على هذة المحاضرات 
فرحت قلوبنا واللة


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (29 مارس 2009)

اخوانى الكرام ارجو ممن حمل ملف النقاط وتطبيق الدوس ان يرفعة لى


----------



## كمال السعيد (5 أبريل 2009)

بالتوفيق يا مهندس محمد والله انت فرحتنا كتييييير 
هقولك ايه واعيد لك ايه خلصت كل الكلام
ربنا يكرمك ويجزيك عنا كل الخيييير
وبالله عليك تحاول ترفع لنا باقي المحاضرات اللاند
والله لو كنت ف مصر لكنت جيت لك اسكندرية عروس البحر المتوسط
واحاول اساعدك ف رفعهم
بس انا دلوقتي ف المملكة ومحتاج البرنامج جدا جدا جدا رجاء وليس طلبا
وجزاكم الله كل الخير
احنا ف انتظارك يا هندسة


----------



## علي1980 (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك :16:


(أبو رامي شلون الصحة)


----------



## مهندس ديدو (5 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا*

مشكووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس رواوص (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا بانتظار هذه المحاضرات القيمة , واتمنى ان تكون ذات فتئدة كبيرة لجميع اعضاء المنتدى
مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## كمال السعيد (6 أبريل 2009)

افرجها علينا يا رب
اللهم عجل لنا تلك المحاضرات قادر يا كريم
وربنا يعينك يا مهندس محمد ويبارك لنا فييك


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (7 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ورحمة الله والديك وشكرا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (13 أبريل 2009)

*مازن عبد الهادي*

مشكور جدا اخي محمد علي خميس على الجهد اللي بتقدمة ويا حبذا تزودنا بمثال لمعطيات السطح الاول ( Ground) والسح الثاني ( Finish) ونحن لك من الشاكرين


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (13 أبريل 2009)

اخوانى الكرام ارجو ممن حمل ملف النقاط وتطبيق الدوس ان يرفعة لى


----------



## omer khidir (4 مايو 2009)

نرجو من الاخ محمد رفع بقية المحاضرات لمواصلة الاعمال التي بداناها والجزء الاهم في الطرق هو التصميم ( الplan وال profile


----------



## AMR GODA (4 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخى محمد خميس
ربنا يوفقك الى ما يحبه ويرضى 
وان شاء الله تكمل باقى المحاضرات على خير
ويسدد خطاك فى شرح السوكيا​


----------



## ابو عبدالله2010 (4 مايو 2009)

*مشكور يا اخى وهذا شرح اخر للاند*

مشكور يا اخى وهذا شرح اخر للاند 
مختصر وممتاز جدا


----------



## creator2 (5 مايو 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t131847.html


----------



## mego_fox (5 مايو 2009)

أخى العزيز محمد خميس جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الرائع 
ياريت لو انك تضع مثال كامل لتصميم طريق تم رفع مناسيب الارض الطبيعية له ثم حساب كميات الحفر والردم للكميات تحت طبقة القاعدة لأن هذا بالظبط ما يحتاجه اى مهندس يعمل بمجال الطرق

م/ ماجد الحسينى


----------



## م / محسن صالح محمد (12 مايو 2009)

ربنا يكرمك وننتظر المزيد اخوك محسن


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (17 مايو 2009)

تصدق يابشمهندس محمد خميس اننى لم احمل اى ملف من محاضراتك من هذة المواقع التى لا تفتح مش عارف اية الاسباب ياريت جميع المحاضرات على موقع اخر


----------



## هيلدر طلال (17 مايو 2009)

عاشت ايدك على المجهود الذي بذلته


----------



## وليد الصيني (17 مايو 2009)

إلى المهندس الكريم , اريد أن أتعلم كيفية تنزيل نقاط المناسيب بإنتظام من التوتيل إلى الحاسب الألي مثلا كل 5 م في الميزانية الشبكية بكلا البرنامجين ( land , serfur )


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (18 مايو 2009)

ياخى الوابط لاتعمل عند التحميل تظهر رسالة error


----------



## babankarey (19 مايو 2009)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ali awad1987 (22 مايو 2009)

الله يكرمك ياباشمهندس محمد علمني ازاي احسب الحفر والردم علي الخريطه كلها


----------



## roads (22 مايو 2009)

بالله عليك يا باشمهندس تحاول تنزل لان الناس فقدت الامل73


----------



## الرهيب الهندسي (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود يرجى اكمال تنزيل المحاضرات كاملة مع التقدير


----------



## الرهيب الهندسي (23 مايو 2009)

يا استاذ محمد المحترم الملفات كله مضروبه او غير موجوده لما انت مش متاكد منه ليه بترفعه ودوخنه وتغلبنه اضبط الشغل كويس واجرك على الله وشكرا


----------



## أحمد عبدووو (23 مايو 2009)

والله انى احبك فى الله لما تقدمة من علم ينفع

اخوك / احمد المليجى


----------



## sameh mohmed (23 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وانفعك للاسلام


----------



## ahmad abed (24 مايو 2009)

جزاك اللة كل خير ارجو المساعدة مو عارف انزل الماف من الرابط وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## اعجال (26 مايو 2009)

تسلم وبارك الله فيك وفي مجهودك الطيب والله يأخي يعجز لساننا عن الشكر والامتنان والكرم الذي غمرتنا بها وبدوراتك الممتازة والرائعة واحنا ندعوا لك بالتوفيق والسداد وان الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك...ومع المزيد من الابداع ياهندسة وربنا يكرمك ويعطيك الف عافية..


----------



## دكتور مهندس حر (7 يونيو 2009)

الهم جازى اخونا م/ محمد خير الجزاء و اجعل هذا العلم فى ميزان حسناته وارزقه ونحن بركة الصلاة على نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. دكتور مهندس/سامح البطل- المنصورة


----------



## دكتور مهندس حر (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و نفعنا بما لديك من علم و اجرك عليه و جعلنا من من يستمعون القول فيخترون احسنه و الصلاة والسلام على نبيا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. د./سامح البطل / المنصورة


----------



## دكتور مهندس حر (7 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع و ارجوا اضافة المحاضرات [] العا شرة حتى الرابع عشر [10-14) ولك منى كل الامتنان. د/ سامح - المنصورة


----------



## دكتور مهندس حر (7 يونيو 2009)

ما بين طرفة عين و انتباهتا يغير الله من حال الى حال 
ارجو ان يوفقك الله و يو فقنا الى صلاح الدنيا و الدين و الله المستعان د./ سامح البطل


----------



## دكتور مهندس حر (7 يونيو 2009)

كل التمنيات بالتوفيق و الزيادة فى الخير


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (7 يونيو 2009)

يا بشمهندس محمد فين المحاضرات من 10 الى 14 صار لنا شهور وما شفناش اي حاجة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (7 يونيو 2009)

نتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق وبانتظار المزيد من المحاضرات
تحياتي


----------



## ali awad1987 (10 يونيو 2009)

الله يكرمك ويرفع قدرك


----------



## منذر محسن (11 يونيو 2009)

ياريت يا اخي تكمل باقي المحاضرات وبارك الله بيك على المحاضرات السابقة


----------



## ياسر سالمان (12 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وسقاك من يده الشريفه شربه لا تظماً بعدها ابداً ( على فكرة اعجبنى هذا الدعاء .... منقول )


----------



## سندر2009 (12 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (14 يونيو 2009)

ما زلنا ننتظر باقي المحاضرات


----------



## حسن احمد (14 يونيو 2009)

اخى م / محمد اما تتفضل مشكورا برفع باقى المحاضرات واما تبلغهم بعدم رفعها


----------



## منذر محسن (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وياريت لو تكمل باقي المحاضرات


----------



## sayed11s (16 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم ,جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوهومام (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود عمار عمار (30 يونيو 2009)

*تعليم حساب الكميات بواسطة ال land*

مشكور جداً على الجهد المتميز للرفع من مستوى المهندس العربى
ولكن لدى مشكلة المحاظرات لا تفتح عندى:18:


----------



## محمود الكوافي (1 يوليو 2009)

الروابط لاتعمل وعلى كلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماهر محمد العطار (5 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس1400 (5 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و أرجو رفع المحاضرات تباعا


----------



## منذر محسن (9 يوليو 2009)

متى يا اخ محمد ترفع باقي المحاضرات (رحم الله امرءاً عمل عملا فأتقنه)


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (9 يوليو 2009)

متىىىىىىىىىى يقس المحاضرات


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (9 يوليو 2009)

نرجو كال الرفع لباقي لمحاضرات
مع التحية


----------



## دكتور مهندس حر (9 يوليو 2009)

ارجو ان يجزيك الله خيرا و ينفعنا و المسلمين بعلمك و ارجو ان يو فقك الله و تنزل محاضرات رسم القطاعات و عمل مشروع متكامل حتى
تعم الفائدة علينا وشكرا مرة ثانية


----------



## odwan (9 يوليو 2009)

أخي الكريم ألف شكر وتقدير وإحترام كبير على هذا الجهد الرائع 
رفع الله قدرك وحفظك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## moh_2470 (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم كل الشكاوى من سوء تنزيل المحاضرات من الرابد شير فارجو منكم المساعدة وتلبية الرغبه او ارسالها على الايميل moh_2470 على الياهو ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد أبوربيع (11 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## mdsayed (12 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خير يا اخى العزيز*​


----------



## مودى لطيف (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير 
ويارب يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aree_79 (7 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
موضوع رائع لكن الجزء المرفوع هو مقدمة لدورة فقط واين تفاصيل ارجو رفعها مع جزيل الشكر
:10:


----------



## العبد لله (3 سبتمبر 2009)

لو سمحت يا بش مهندس محمد تكمل دروس الفيديو

خالص الشكر


----------



## علاء محمد كامل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً على المجهود الطيب ,,,,,,,,نأمل رفع باقى اجزاء المحاضرات فى اقرب فرصة 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## فواز احمد (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً لكم


----------



## أبوالمعتز (27 أكتوبر 2009)

أخواني الأعضاء جميعا
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لقد قمت بالتواصل مع الأخ المهندس/ محمد خميس لغرض أحضار باقي المحاضرات من 9 إلى 14 ورفعها لكم، وبالفعل كان المهندس محمد على أعلى قدر من الترحيب والتعاون فجزاه الله عنا أحسن الجزاء على مايقدمة من أعمال تفيد الأخرين. أحب أطمئنكم بأني حصلت على المحاضرة التاسعة والمفروض العاشرة أيضا ولكن فوجئت بوجود جزء واحد فقط في السي دي وجاري الحصول على المحاضرات كلها ورفعها بالكامل إن شاء الله. المهم إن شاء الله سوف أبدء بالرفع لكم المحاضرة التاسعة وهي مكونة من أربع أجزاء ولا أريد إلا الدعاء لي وللمهندس محمد.


----------



## فواز احمد (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لتعاونكم معنا


----------



## العبد لله (27 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر يا هندسه علي مجهودك وياريت يتم الرفع في اقرب وقت

الرجاء رفع الشرح كاملاً

كل الشكر


----------



## فواز احمد (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً


----------



## rooka (4 نوفمبر 2009)

:77: مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## النجم احمد حسن (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ع هذا الموضوع الرائع بانتظار باقى الملفات


----------



## المهندس البار (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## rasheedzada (5 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا" اناعضو جديد في ناديكم المحترم وأرجو ان تساعدوني في كيفية الحصول على المحاضرات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى الفاضل معظم الملفات لاتعمل ياريت تنزلها مرة احرى


----------



## hammhamm44 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم.


----------



## ahmed haggag (8 نوفمبر 2009)

سي جدا يا عالم ارحمونا


----------



## عزت محروس (9 نوفمبر 2009)

اولا الشكر كل الشكر للمهنس محمد على خميس على هذا الشرح الاكثر من رائع
ويا اخوان جميع الروابط تعمل ولكن المشكلة فى الرابيد شير
هو انة عند وجود ضغط على التحميل منة فأنة يعطى الاولوية للاعضاء المشتركين
وكل ما عليك فعلة هو المحاولة فى وقت اخر ولا تياس ففى النهاية سوف تقوم بالتحميل
اما بالنسبة لمشكلة فك الضغط
1_قم بفتح الملف بالWINRAR
2_اضغطALT+E
3_قم بتنشيطKeep broken files
4_اضغط ok
وبذللك لن تظهر لك رسالة ان الملف غير صالح ويتم فك الضغط بدون مشاكل ان شاء الله


----------



## hassanabboud (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لا اعرف من اين سوف احمل هذت المعلومات الرجاء تعللمو كيف


----------



## ادهم محمد (13 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزاد وجعلك نافعا لنفسك وغيرك


----------



## ahmed2saleh (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووور


----------



## ابوتمام كنعان (15 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم لم يتم تحميل الملفات وكذلك لم استطيع الأطلاع عليهم ارجو اذا كان في طريقة ارجو النصح


----------



## ابوتمام كنعان (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جعل الله 
حياتك 
كحياة من قال فيهم *من عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فلنحيينه حياة طيبة ولنجزينهم 
أجرهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون * 
وقلبك 
كقلوب من قال فيهم 
*إنما المؤمنون الذين إذا ذكر الله وجلت قلوبهم وإذا تليت عليهم آياته زادتهم إيمانا وعلى ربهم 
يتوكلون* 
ووجهك 
مع وجوه من قال فيهم 
*وجوه يومئذ ناضرة *إلى ربها ناظرة * 
وبعدالحساب ممن قال فيهم 
من *يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة * ارجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية * فادخلي في عبادي * 

​


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmad albna (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
حاولت تحميل الملفات من على الرابط rapidshare اكثر من مرة لكن دون فائدة ارجو المساعدة في طريقة التحميل . ولكم كل الخير


----------



## ahmad albna (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
حاولت تحميل الملفات من على الرابط rapidshare اكثر من مرة لكن دون فائدة ارجو المساعدة في طريقة التحميل . ولكم كل الخير*​


----------



## ahmad albna (4 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا ابو المعتز


----------



## اوكستين (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اخ الكريم شكرا علي هذا المجهود .......... لكن الجزء المرفوع هو مقدمة لدورة ليست لحساب الكميات ارجو شاكرا رفع الجزء الخاص بحساب الكميات


----------



## اوكستين (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اخ الكريم شكرا علي هذا المجهود .......... لكن الجزء المرفوع هو مقدمة لدورة ليست لحساب الكميات ارجو شاكرا رفع الجزء الخاص بحساب الكميات


----------



## اوكستين (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اخ الكريم شكرا علي هذا المجهود .........


----------



## razan119 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس حسین (19 ديسمبر 2009)

هل ممکن احصل علی عناوین اعضاء الممیزین


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مازن الهدع (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## aree_79 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

_ممتاز_


----------



## surveyor_sayed (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود الرآئع ولكل جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (19 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا علي المجهود


----------



## hisham sami (22 يناير 2010)

مشكوورررررررررررررررر


----------



## التكماك (23 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي على المحاظرات القيمة والرائعة 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صبري باشعيب (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووور على البرنامج


----------



## abdolkadr (18 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم*

بارك الله فيك اخي و رفع و اعلى همتك و ازال همك 
و اعانك على رفع باقي الملفات


----------



## abdolkadr (21 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

استاذنا الغالي محمد علي
بارك الله بكم و بجهودك العظيمة
بصراحة هذا الشرح افضل و ابسط و اجمل شرح من دون مبالغة
ولكن للاسف غير مكتمل
و بعض الملفات المرفوعة غير مكتملة بعد فك الضغط و هذه الشكوى من كثير من 
الاعضاء
بارك الله
بكم
اذا اردت اشرح لك طريقة الرفع على الفورشير فهو افضل و اسرع من الرابيد ولا يحذف الملفات
ويسمح بتحميل اكثر من ملف دفعة واحد 
واذا اردت كونت لك حساب على الفور شير و ارسل لك البيانات حتى ترفع الملفات
و اذا اردت او تستطيع ان ترسل لي اسطوانة الشرح الى بلدي و انا ارفعها
و مصاريف الشحن على حسابي
اذا وا فقت جنابك رد علي حتى ارسل لك العنوان
بارك الله بكم


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (21 فبراير 2010)

والله العظيم كان نفسي اشكرا ...بس للاسف الرابط لا يعمل ..حاول تنزله مرة اخري وانا هشكرك جداااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد على خميس (23 فبراير 2010)

اخى الكريم abdolkadr الله يعلم انى نفسى ارفع باقى المحاضرات ولكن معنديش الوقت الكافى لرفعها بسبب شغلى يا ريت اقابل حد يخدها ويرفعها
وشكرا


----------



## abdolkadr (24 فبراير 2010)

محمد على خميس قال:


> اخى الكريم abdolkadr الله يعلم انى نفسى ارفع باقى المحاضرات ولكن معنديش الوقت الكافى لرفعها بسبب شغلى يا ريت اقابل حد يخدها ويرفعها
> وشكرا



السلام عليكم استاذنا محمد علي المشكلة اني اعيش في السعودية
كما قلت لك
لو استطعت ان ترسلها بالبريد لي الى السعودية
و اجور الشحن على المستلم يعني انا
او هل هناك احد من الاخوة اصحاب الردود من مصر و يستطيع ان يقابل المهندس محمد علي و يرفعها
السلام عليكم


----------



## لؤي سوريا (24 فبراير 2010)

إقتراح الأخ عبد القادر جميل جدا
والله يجزيه الخير


----------



## فهد السواط (24 فبراير 2010)

شكر ا اخي العزيز وجزيت خيرا


----------



## فواز احمد (24 فبراير 2010)

شكراً


----------



## محمد عبدالرحمن سات (25 فبراير 2010)

يااخى انامهندس مساحه من جامعه السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا ارجوشرح جهاز gpsوشكرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## حسام بوشكش (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
انا اسف انا مشترك جديد فى المنتدى واريد الروابط للدروس من البداية وياريت تكون حيثة وشغالة


----------



## loranzo (26 فبراير 2010)

mashkooooooooooooooor


----------



## mohammad mahmood (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يااخى


----------



## aree_79 (28 فبراير 2010)

ارجو انزال المحاضرات على غير موقعRapidShare مع الشكر


----------



## ahmed elyamany (22 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## hanykaboo (23 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## MANOD (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم انا عندى مشروع طرق وعايز كتب طرق بالعربى ضرورى


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (23 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
اخوك م/خالدرسلان


----------



## said baranek (29 مارس 2010)

نحن عاجزين عن الشكر للمهندس محمد وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## monzir123 (4 أبريل 2010)

شباب انا عايز كتب حساب الكميات انا دخلت قبل لحظات


----------



## monzir123 (4 أبريل 2010)

شباب انا اريد كتب prima vira


----------



## mekasooo (15 أبريل 2010)

momtaaaaaaaaaaaaaaz awy


----------



## the legand (15 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكورين جدا


----------



## ashrafmussa (15 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك على هذا الجهد الخلاق


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*




*​


----------



## حسا م (17 أبريل 2010)

*أخي الكريم يرجى التكرم وارسال المحاضرات على asfrafsur@yahoo.com
.ولكم جزيل الشكر*​*
*


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## طارق مسلم (20 أبريل 2010)

*مهندس محمد على*

ارجو منك مهندس محمد على او اى احد يعرف تليفونه يرسله لى لانى والله عاوز اتعلم منه حجات كتير منه اجو الرد باسرع وقت شششششششششششششككككررراا


----------



## جوان-ابراهيم (20 أبريل 2010)

ألف شكر


----------



## hopakhalifa (21 أبريل 2010)

فعلا انا كنت محتاج المحاضرة دى بارك الله فيك


----------



## hobaaa_loveee (21 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saltouh2005 (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير اخي الكريم بس ياريت تحاول تكمل الدوره


----------



## arabetker (28 أبريل 2010)

thankssssssssss


----------



## NOORALDIN (28 أبريل 2010)

-بارك الله فيك و اشكرك على الرد


----------



## NOORALDIN (28 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ، الرجاء اكمال المحاضرات و عسى ان يكون المانع خيرا" و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (5 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك واللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاشق السهر (6 مايو 2010)

ياريت لونزلتها في ملف مرفق واحد مع جزيل شكري لك


----------



## ملا رمضان (6 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ahmad ham (7 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي و رفع و اعلى همتك و ازال همك 
و اعانك على رفع باقي الملفات*


----------



## عماد داود (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخ محمد وبانتظارالتكملة بعونه تعالى


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (18 مايو 2010)

تحن فى انتظار المحاضرات من 10 الى 14 وشكرا وربنا يعطيك العافية


----------



## mohamedazab (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ريبين اغا (5 يونيو 2010)

اخ العزيز, المحاظرة السابعة متنفتح يمى , بلكي تنزلها من جديد 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بسام اليمني (10 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طه مصلح (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يامهندس محمد اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## amanjmohi (11 يونيو 2010)

شكرا استاذ محمد اني مهندس من العراق كيف احصل على بقية المحاضرات
وايملي[email protected]


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (11 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور على هذا الموضوع والنيت حالياَ عندي ضعيف انشاء الله في وقت اخر سوف احمل الشرح


----------



## NOORALDIN (12 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## w1000 (19 يونيو 2010)

والله يا اخي بارك الله فيك بجد انا مستفيد كتير من الموقع اسئل الله العظيم ان يبارك في ادراته واعضائه وان يسكنهم جنات النعيم علي هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## سيد ابو ادم (20 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك علي العمل المفيد


----------



## rasool2008 (24 يونيو 2010)

نرجو منك جميع دروس شرح برنامج اللاند وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس _ابوالبراء (24 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطعمة (25 يونيو 2010)

*المحاضرة الثامنة " حساب الكميات"*

السلام عليكم
أتمنى أن يقوم أحد الشباب من الذين حملوا المحاضرة الثامنة " حساب الكميات باللاند " من الربيدشير بإعادة تنزيلها على الفورشير مع جزيل الشكر سلفا


----------



## rasool2008 (26 يونيو 2010)

ممكن دروس كاملة في اللاند اخي علي خميس


----------



## مهندس _ابوالبراء (26 يونيو 2010)

مشكور خيو


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (26 يونيو 2010)

صار لي اكثر من سنة منتظر بقية الدروس ولكن دون جدوى


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (27 يونيو 2010)

عبدالرحمن الطعمة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أتمنى أن يقوم أحد الشباب من الذين حملوا المحاضرة الثامنة " حساب الكميات باللاند " من الربيدشير بإعادة تنزيلها على الفورشير مع جزيل الشكر سلفا




http://www.4shared.com/file/ODaPepsS/Part_8_1.html


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (27 يونيو 2010)

عبدالرحمن الطعمة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أتمنى أن يقوم أحد الشباب من الذين حملوا المحاضرة الثامنة " حساب الكميات باللاند " من الربيدشير بإعادة تنزيلها على الفورشير مع جزيل الشكر سلفا



اخى الكريم لقد رفعت لك الدرس الثامن بعد ان حولنة الى mp4
لتقليل المساحة ثم الضغط 

رابط الجزء الاول من الدرس الثامن 

http://www.4shared.com/file/ODaPepsS/Part_8_1.html

رابط الجزء الثانى والاخير من الدرس الثامن

http://www.4shared.com/file/rnC6bHMl/Part8_2.html


----------



## rasool2008 (27 يونيو 2010)

انا بحاجة للمحاضرات رقم 9,10,11,..........


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطعمة (28 يونيو 2010)

أخي المهندس محمد فتحي

بارك الله فيك , و أهداك صحة الجسد و سعادة القلب


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (1 يوليو 2010)

اخوانى الكرام بعد اذن المهندس محمد على خميس ساحاول رفع الجزء التاسع والذى يوجد على 4 ملفات
فالرجاء الانتظار لان النت عندى بطئ


----------



## hesham mang (1 يوليو 2010)

مش عارف اشغل الرابط


----------



## hesham mang (1 يوليو 2010)

ارجوك قل ازى اشغله


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (1 يوليو 2010)

اخى الكريم 
اضغط على الرابط لكى يفتح ثم اضغط على كلمة download ثم انتظر حتى ينتهى من العد التنازلى ثم اضغط download file


----------



## mahmoud roushdy (1 يوليو 2010)

*mahmoud*

thank u


----------



## rasool2008 (3 يوليو 2010)

المحاضرات من رقم 9 الى اخر محاضة ومع جزيل الشكر


----------



## اناستازيا (4 يوليو 2010)

شكــــــــــــرا على جهـــــــــــــودك 
ياريت تنزل باقي محاضرات الخطة على 4shard لان مايرفع عندي على الربيد شير


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rasool2008 (4 يوليو 2010)

اخي العزيز الرابط لايعمل عندي ياريت اتساعدني


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــووووووووور


----------



## rasool2008 (4 يوليو 2010)

نحن بانتضار الدروس من 9 الى الاخير وجزاك الله خيرا عنا جميعا


----------



## علي الدبس (5 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الكريم شكرا علي هذا المجهود .......... لكن الجزء المرفوع هو مقدمة لدورة ليست لحساب الكميات .......................نرجو تزويدنا حسب الشرح مع الشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الصقير200 (5 يوليو 2010)

اخوي يمكن
توضح لك كيف احمل من 
RapidShare


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (9 يوليو 2010)

rasool2008 قال:


> اخي العزيز الرابط لايعمل عندي ياريت اتساعدني



اخى الكريم لقد جربت روابط الدرس الثامن وهى تعمل 
كل ماعليك بعد فتح الموقع الضغط على كلمة download now والانتظار حتى يبدا العد التنازلى ثم اضغط على كلمة download file


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (9 يوليو 2010)

الصقير200 قال:


> اخوي يمكن
> توضح لك كيف احمل من
> RapidShare



اخى الكريم اذا كنت تقصد كيف تحمل من الرابيد شير فالطرقة سهلة
كل ماعليك بعد فتح الموقع الضغط على كلمة free ويكون مكانها باسف العداد اللى على اليمين ثم يدا العد التنازلى ثم تظهر كلمة download 
اما اذا لم يظهر العد التنازلى فحاول فى وقت اخر وليكن بعد ربع ساعة مثلا وحاول كثيرا.


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (9 يوليو 2010)

ارجو منكم الانتظار حتى استطيع تحميل الجزء التاسع


----------



## ريبين اغا (18 يوليو 2010)

الاخ العزيز بعد تنزيل المحاضرة السابعة لم يفك الضغط عنها بسبب خطأ , أي الحجم ناقص, نرجو تصحيح المحاضرة السابعة و تنزيلها من جديد وشكراً


----------



## ريبين اغا (18 يوليو 2010)

الاخ العزيز بعد تنزيل المحاضرة السابعة لم يفك الضغط عنها بسبب خطأ , أي الحجم ناقص, نرجو تصحيح المحاضرة السابعة و تنزيلها من جديد وشكراً


----------



## منتصر عوض (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور:77:


----------



## eng ppu (20 يوليو 2010)

والله صراحه جد رائع باك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسانتك وزادك الله علما صدقا اخي انا طالب بالسنه الاخير ومعي مشروع تخرج والله دعيتللك من كل قلبي


----------



## تامر1985 (21 يوليو 2010)

عرفت من مصادر مقربه من الاخ محمد على انه يعد لشرح شامل وأوضح لبرنامج land
ولجهاز power set وسيطرحه على المنتدى قريبا ارجو من الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## وائل عادل عطيه (22 يوليو 2010)

انا بشكرك جدا مهندس محمد على الشرح الممتاز دة وبصراحه انا كنت بدور من فترة كبيرة على شىء جميل مثل هذا العمل بارك الله فيك وساعدك فى عملك


----------



## عقيل الاسدي (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات لكني اعذروني لااعرف كيف احمل الموضوع علموني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مدحت عبد الغنى (3 أغسطس 2010)

المهندس محمد على جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ولكن اخى الكريم نرجو من الله عز وجل ان يتم عليك هذا العمل لاننا وكما تعمل فى اشد الحاجة لباقى الشرح ووفقك الله لعمل الخير


----------



## abo omar mohammed (3 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور كتير


----------



## abo omar mohammed (3 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بهاء الدين مبارك (3 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ الكريم .... اني أستميحك عزراً وارجو منك ان ترسل لي محاضرة حساب الكميات على [email protected] وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## عماد العايد (4 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حارث البدراني (4 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## abo_zezo (5 أغسطس 2010)

*الله عليك بارك الله فيك*

اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك واتمنى لك التوفيق
ممكن تساعدنى فى الحصول على الدروس مجمعه وعلى اكثر من رابط ممكن على ايميلى
abo_zezo2 على الياهو اكون شاكر


----------



## hawkar1 (5 أغسطس 2010)

زوووووووووووووووووووور سووووووووووووووبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس


----------



## عبدالرحيم سالم (5 أغسطس 2010)

هل يمكن حساب كميات القطع والردم لميزانية شبكية بهذا البرنامج ؟
بدل طريقة الاوزان او سمبسون الدقيقة اللى بتأخذ وقت طويل

شكرا


----------



## ibrahim sultan (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور علي الموضوع لكن الرابط علي الرابيد شير شبه مستحيل التحميل منه


----------



## mahmoudelkranshawy (12 أغسطس 2010)

:79:


محمد على خميس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذا جزء من دورة متكاملة فى برنامج land desktop اتنمى انا ارفعها اليكم كاملة
> يتحدث هذا الجزء عن كيفية حساب الكميات
> واتنمى انا ينتال اعجابكم لكى اتواصل برفع بقية الدورة ان شاء الله
> والله الموفق .....


----------



## م قاسم محمد (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## م.شهرزادد (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## civil devel (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررر يسلمووووووو


----------



## مدحت عبد الغنى (14 أغسطس 2010)

يا شباب لو تكرمتم انا محتاج المحاضرة السادسة جدا انا نزلت منها مقطعين فيديو 1 و 3 انما المقطع 2 مش موجود وانا محتاجة جدا فاكون شاكر لو فى حد رفعهولى او بعتهولى على الاميل [email protected]


----------



## hanyelmasry45 (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً برنامج LAND من أقوى وأهم البرامج المساحية
ويغني عن بدائل كثيرة وممله مثل lisp وغيره من برامج التحويل ومعادلات 
الأكسل وغيرهااااااااااااااااااااااا .


----------



## hanyelmasry45 (15 أغسطس 2010)

نصيحه لكل من يظن البرنامج سيء او مقبول ان يجربه ويعيد 
النظر في رأيه فحقيقة هو من أفضل البرامج


----------



## بشيرناشد (16 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية استاذ محمد علي اذا في مجال ترسلي نوتة تعليمية عن برنامج ليسكاد انا عندي البرنامج بس عم لاقي صعوبة بتعليمو ومشكوررررررررر


----------



## بشيرناشد (16 أغسطس 2010)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## arch_hamada (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور


----------



## إعمار (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وماقصرت


----------



## تامرهلال (18 أغسطس 2010)

اخي العزيز ارجو المساعدة بشرح طريقة تنزيل الرابط بحيث استفيد من تنزيل الملفات


----------



## عمرو عبدالكريم (18 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## عبداللطيف_العمري (25 أغسطس 2010)

باراك الله بيك


----------



## عزمي حماد (26 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## حارث البدراني (27 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## eng man eng (27 أغسطس 2010)

بارك مولاي فيك لكن وين الدروس !!!


----------



## eng man eng (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ضغط الملفات التالفة 
http://rapidshare.com/files/12221336...R_Pro.rar.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95965.html

رابط اللوح
http://rapidshare.com/files/12572645...1577_.rar.html


رابط تحميل المحاضرة الاولى....والتى تتناول فكرة عامة عن برنامج Land واهميته واستخدماته
http://rapidshare.com/files/12356026...ure_1.rar.html

رابط تحميل المحاضرة الثانية.......... والتى تتناول شرح كيفية عمل Project جديد وضبط إعدادته
http://rapidshare.com/files/12356508...ure_2.rar.html


*الجزء الاول من المحاضرة الثالثة التى تتناول النقاط وإعدادتها داخل برنامج land desktop*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/129106251/Part_1.rar.html*​ 

*الجزء الثانى من المحاضرة الثالثة*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/129224923/Part_2.rar.html*​ 


المحاضرة الرابعة
http://rapidshare.com/files/123054757/lecture_4.rar.html

المحاضرة الرابعة تتناول طرق استيراد النقاط الى برنامج Land 




المحاضرة الخامسة والتى تتناول طريقة انشاء الاسطح suface بين النقاط
http://rapidshare.com/files/12301550...ure_5.rar.html






المحاضرة السابعة http://rapidshare.com/files/12154321...ure_7.rar.html


رابط تحميل المحاضرة الثامنة 
http://rapidshare.com/files/12116908...olume.rar.html​


----------



## nahla salem (27 أغسطس 2010)

thank you


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## khdawy (7 سبتمبر 2010)

يا عم قول انه مفيش محاضرات تاني حتترفع وريحنا الله يهديك عيب كل الانتظار ده بدون حتي عذر مقبول


----------



## المهندس نادر والله (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لكل خير


----------



## elrmsusy_2005 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا جزيلـــا


الـــــــــــ pop


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكب بعد اذن حضرتك تبعتلي الشرح علي الايميل 
[email protected]


----------



## بوبكر ابوسند (8 أكتوبر 2010)

:14:


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الفهداوي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

لو ممكن اخي العزيز رفع الدروس على موقع الميديا فاير
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anwarxfx (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## الكوتش 2000 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك ياغالي


----------



## elfaki (14 ديسمبر 2010)

أخى الكريم م. محمد على خميس لك جزيل الشكر و التقدير على مجهودكم الكبير فى شرح برنامج اللاند ديسك توب . رجاءنا إكمال باقى المحاضرات من 9 - 14 و نسأل الله ان يجعل هذا المجهود فى ميزان حسناتكم .
أخ


----------



## elfaki (14 ديسمبر 2010)

أخى الكريم م . محمد على خميس 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته و كل عام و أنتم بخير و نسأل الله ان يهل عليكم و علينا و على الامة العربية و الإسلامية العام الهجرى القادم والامة العربية و الإسلامية فى تقدم و إزدهار.
أخى الكريم لقدوعدتنا فى مارس 2009 برفع كل محاضرات اللاند كاملة من المحاضرة الاولى و حتى المحاضرة الرابعة عشر, لكن لم نر شىء حتى الآن‘ عليه نرجو إكمال ذلك لحاجتنا لها‘ و لكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير.


----------



## elfaki (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم م. أبو المعتز
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخى الكريم ما زلنا فى إنتظار تكملة دروس الأخ/ م . محمد على خميس من 9-14 كما وعدتونا و جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (9 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو تجميع الدروس و رفعها على الميديافاير كونه يدعم استكمال التحميل بعد انقطاع النت وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elfaki (17 فبراير 2011)

أخى الفاضل م. محمد على خميس لقد طال إنتظارنا لرفع بقية الدروس من 9- 14 و لا زلنا فى الإنتظار آملين أن ترفع لنا بين لحظة و أخرى لحاجتنا الماسة لها ولكم جزيل شكرنا و تقديرنا.


----------



## faragtalba (24 مارس 2011)

شكرا وان شاء الله نفهم


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (26 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (11 أبريل 2011)

الاخ المهندس محمد خميس ان كنت تقرا ما يكتبة باقى الزملاء من طلبات عديدة لباقى الدروس كما وعت ماعطى بعضا من وقتك الثمين للرد عليهم ولا تتركهم فى حيرة من الامر وشكرا


----------



## حودة1988 (11 أبريل 2011)

هو فين كيفية حساب الكميات ياعمى انت اكيد بتهظر


----------



## م محمد رحيم (11 أبريل 2011)

يسلموا ياهندسة


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (4 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله بيك ....ونحن بانتظار باقي الملفات
وياريت يكون على غير موقع RapidShare
مثل موقع 4Share
افضل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كبل (4 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## buraida (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير ا


----------



## saberelsayed21 (12 يوليو 2011)

يا بش مهندس بناقص شرحك 
سلااااااااااااااااااااااااام \


----------



## م/رزق عبد العظيم (16 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيد شوشان (17 يوليو 2011)

جميل


----------



## المقترب (17 يوليو 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## محمد على خميس (17 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا احبائى انا مازلت عند وعدى ولم اتخلف عنه ولكنى نادر ما اتصل بالانترنت لظروف عملى وكما ذكرت مسبقا من يريد باقى الدروس يمكنه ان يتصل بى او يقابلنى شخصيا فى مصر وبالفعل كلمنى اخوة كتير وسلمتهم باقى المحاضرات و وعدونى انهم سيقمون برفعها ولكن لم اعرف لماذا تاخروا
واخيرا ابدى كامل اسفى واعتذرى على التاخر فى المشاركة


----------



## زغلى (21 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## كبل (21 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كبل (21 يوليو 2011)

مشكككككككككككككور بارك الله لك


----------



## النيوبرين (14 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد على خميس قال:


> متأسف على التاخير
> رابط تحميل المحاضرة الثامنة من الدورة والتى تتناول حساب الكميات
> أتمنى ان تنال اعجابك ولا اطلب منكم سوى الدعاء
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/121169087/lecture_8_volume.rar.html


السلام عليكم أخواني:
برجاء رفع المحاضرة رقم 8 على موقع آخر غير الرابد شير؛فأنا لا استطيع الاستفادة منها بسبب التعامل معها في التنزيل


----------



## النيوبرين (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الحمد لله نجحت في انزال المحاضرة؛وجزاكم الله خيرا؛وياريت باقي المحاضرات وامثلة تطبيقية عملية متنوعة على البرنامج


----------



## علي الدبس (14 سبتمبر 2011)

URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb"][IMG]ht...ploaded2009/481589_01316000481.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## محمد حسن عبقرينو (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله بيك*


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمدالزيادي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلااااا


----------



## حنين ميسره (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلااااا


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد سرايجي (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز ونرجوا تنزيل باقي المحاضرات


----------



## m_abdelgwad (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*أرجوكم
حاولت تحميل المحاضرات
ولن لم ينجح معى سوى المحاضرة الأولى والثامنة
أرجو منكم مساعدتى بباقى المحاضرات
[email protected]
شكرا لكم ، وجزاكم الله خيرا
*​


----------



## abuhicham (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور على هذا الجهد*​


----------



## محمد رجب احمد (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## noor-noor (9 ديسمبر 2011)

انا كمان حاولت تحميل المحاضرت لم يعمل سوى المحاضرة الثامنة ممكن تبعتولي ع اميلي الاتي واكون شاكر 
[email protected]


----------



## noor-noor (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

انا كمان حاولت تحميل المحاضرت لم يعمل سوى المحاضرة الثامنة ممكن تبعتولي ع اميلي الاتي واكون شاكر 
[email protected]


----------



## alaa amen (10 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله كل خير انشاء الله على هذا الشرح الرائع وارجو منك تحميل المحاضرات من البدايه اذا سمحت وشكرا الاميل الخاص بي هو nor_el3en2020


----------



## alaa amen (10 ديسمبر 2011)

محمد على خميس قال:


> متأسف على التاخير
> رابط تحميل المحاضرة الثامنة من الدورة والتى تتناول حساب الكميات
> أتمنى ان تنال اعجابك ولا اطلب منكم سوى الدعاء
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/121169087/lecture_8_volume.rar.html


الاخ الكريم جزاك الله كل خير انشاء الله على هذا الشرح الرائع وارجو منك تحميل المحاضرات من البدايه اذا سمحت وشكرا


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*م محمد الحقنا بالمحاضرات*



alaa amen قال:


> الاخ الكريم جزاك الله كل خير انشاء الله على هذا الشرح الرائع وارجو منك تحميل المحاضرات من البدايه اذا سمحت وشكرا


:16:م محمد الحقنا بالمحاضرات


----------



## عباس الواسطي (14 ديسمبر 2011)

ربي يوفقك ويزيد علمك


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

[بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير]


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (22 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة على المجهود الرائع لكن انا معرفتش انزل المحاضرات كلها ياريت حضرتك تبعتهالى على ايميلى لانى محتاجة ضرورى والله [email protected]


----------



## خريج عطبره (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## en_yasser75 (29 فبراير 2012)

ممكن أخى تعيد رفع المحاضرات أو ترسلها على اميلي [email protected]


----------



## en_yasser75 (29 فبراير 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل برجاء اعادة الرفع أو ارسالهاعلى ميلى [email protected]


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (1 مارس 2012)

المحاضرات يا عسل فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد حسن خفاجي (29 مارس 2012)

*ياجماعه لو حد معاه باقي المحاضرات من 10إلى 14 ياريت يرفعها .....عشان والله محتاج إليها كتيير 
وشكرا جزيلا *


----------



## محسن احمد حسين (29 مارس 2012)

*باركك الله في مالك و عيالك *


----------



## مصطفي فوزي أبورية (29 مارس 2012)

نداء الأخ المهندس محمد علي خميس اعادة رفع فديوهات التعليم حيث أنني محتج تعليم البرنامج ضروري جدا......وأرجو المعذرة حيث أني مهندس حديث التخرج وأعمل في مجال الطرق ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير والعرفان.


----------



## نزارالشوق (30 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز بس مو شايف روابط بس خطة الدورة


----------



## kirara (18 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (21 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوورررررررر على المجهود


----------



## bas1977 (26 أغسطس 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## كبل (26 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر​


----------



## ali-alazizi (8 نوفمبر 2012)

مهندس محمد فين باقي الدورة شفنا بس خطة الدورة !!!!


----------



## بلال بطين (8 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي على جهدك ولكن انا لا استطيع ايجاد الحاضرات لتحميلها على جهازي الخاص نرجو المساعدة


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

فين المحاضراااااااااااااااااااااااات
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (10 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ABDARASOUL (18 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووور


----------



## ابو نيرفانا (4 يناير 2013)

اتمنى من اى عضو افادتى فى تحميل المحاضره الثامنه من حساب كميلت الحفر والردم ببرنامج اللاند 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## خالد الخشن (17 مارس 2013)

يا مهندس محمد انا عايز اعرف فين المحاضرات وجزاك الله خير


----------



## خالد الخشن (17 مارس 2013)

مفيش ولا رابط شغال ليه كدة بس


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (18 مارس 2013)

لا


----------



## مساح محترف (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud_nour (6 فبراير 2014)

thanxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nizar zd (6 فبراير 2014)

شكراُ جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك​


----------

